# Das längste WoW-Gedicht ever



## BillyChapel (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo WoW-Spieler,

dieser Beitrag soll mal was anderes bringen und fordert eure Kreativität. Wir wollen hier mal das längste Gedicht in WoW ever erschaffen.
Ihr seid also gefragt, dichtet was das Zeug hält, ob komisch oder naiv, amateurhaft oder professionell. Macht was daraus und zeigt der WoW-Welt, 
dass seine Spieler auch das Zeug zum Literaten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eine kleine Vorgabe:*
- Bitte keine Kritiken, Beifallsstürme, Flames oder sonstigen Text, damit das "längste Gedicht der WoW-Welt" auch prima zu lesen ist. 
- Jeder Beitrag reimt einen Vers, also 4 Zeilen. 
- In jedem Vers/Beitrag soll irgendwie auf irgendwas von WoW Bezug genommen werden und wenn's geht, den Vorvers oder die Idee weiterspinnen.

Mal sehen, wie lange die Forenteilnehmer das durchhalten können (hoffentlich lange)!
Gut Glück!
Dann fang ich mal an:

*
Das WoW Gedicht*

Ich stehe hier vor Orgrimmar

Und das schon seit nem halben Jahr

Ich stehe mir die Füße platt

Hab Durotar allmählich satt


----------



## Pomela (8. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> *
> Das WoW Gedicht*
> 
> Ich stehe hier vor Orgrimmar
> ...


Ich mach mich auf zum Zeppelin


verdammt, wo bringt der mich denn hin?

Nach langer Fahrt, ich gucke doof

steh ich allein in Thunder Bluff


----------



## chriss95 (8. Juli 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ich mach mich auf zum Zeppelin
> 
> 
> verdammt, wo bringt der mich denn hin?
> ...


Danach gehe ich nach Sturmwind
und mist wieder steht da ein Rind
Tauren leben doch in mulgore??
das kommt mir alles ein bisschen doof vor


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2010)

Nun stehe ich hier in Thunder Bluff

dabei wollte ich nur in den Puff.

Dann gehe ich eben woanders hin

und fange an zu schwimmen!


----------



## Legendofz (8. Juli 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> Danach gehe ich nach Sturmwind
> und mist wieder steht da ein Rind
> Tauren leben doch in mulgore??
> das kommt mir alles ein bisschen doof vor




gar schwinge ich mein Schwert in Trash

und loote was ich find an Cash

doch hier vergeht mir schnell die Lust

Da gibts ne schicke Bloodelfin Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezpa (8. Juli 2010)

also ab gehts nach Eisenschmiede

was geht aber hier ich krieg die krise

überall kleine Zwerge is doch nicht wahr

darauf komm ich mal gar nicht klar


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

Doch die Murlocs lassen mich nicht in Ruh,
also kippe ich mich in der nächsten Zwergenkneipe zu,
mein Schädel ist schon leicht dick
oh mein Gott, mir wird gleich sick?!


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> Danach gehe ich nach Sturmwind
> und mist wieder steht da ein Rind
> Tauren leben doch in mulgore??
> das kommt mir alles ein bisschen doof vor



In Sturmwind aber sind die Stiere
eingelegt in Zwergenbiere
als Mahlzeit überaus begehrt
und werden ruckizuck verzehrt


----------



## Eratic (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> In Sturmwind aber sind die Stiere
> eingelegt in Zwergenbiere
> als Mahlzeit überaus begehrt
> und werden ruckizuck verzehrt



Nun reite ich ins Ödland raus,
zieh' unterwegs dem Gnom das Höslein aus,
so soll es sein, so macht es Spaß,
als ich dem Ally die Leviten las.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

Eratic schrieb:


> Nun reite ich ins Ödland raus,
> zieh' unterwegs dem Gnom das Höslein aus,
> so soll es sein, so macht es Spaß,
> als ich dem Ally die Leviten las.



Des Gnomen Hosen passen nicht,
sind denn hier alle dicht,
schau ich mich im Spiegel an
Meine Herren: "welch ein Mann!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Eratic schrieb:


> Nun reite ich ins Ödland raus,
> zieh' unterwegs dem Gnom das Höslein aus,
> so soll es sein, so macht es Spaß,
> als ich dem Ally die Leviten las.



Als ich mich abends dick und breit
von meiner Kleidung rasch befreit
probierte ich den Gnomenslip
und fand mich damit mörder hip


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Als ich mich abends dick und breit
> von meiner Kleidung rasch befreit
> probierte ich den Gnomenslip
> und fand mich damit mörder hip



Im nächsten Moment fällt mir auf
 an der Hose ist gar kein Sockel drauf,
drum renn ich in den nächsten Mob hinein
vielleicht hab ich ja Glück wie ein Schwein.


----------



## Eratic (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Als ich mich abends dick und breit
> von meiner Kleidung rasch befreit
> probierte ich den Gnomenslip
> und fand mich damit mörder hip



ich frage mich "was soll das heißen?",
fand ich im slip nen braunen Streifen,
ich zog ihn aus und schämte mich,
Gnomenslips sind widerlich.


----------



## Kitteh (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Als ich mich abends dick und breit
> von meiner Kleidung rasch befreit
> probierte ich den Gnomenslip
> und fand mich damit mörder hip




Als ich so vor dem spiegel stand
Da kamen herein, hand in hand
der gnom und sein riesen nachtelf-kumpel
meine vorahnung war dunkel...


----------



## Pitysplash (8. Juli 2010)

Kitteh schrieb:


> Als ich so vor dem spiegel stand
> Da kamen herein, hand in hand
> der gnom und sein riesen nachtelf-kumpel
> meine vorahnung war dunkel...



Oh Nein! Oh Nein!
ich fang gleich an zu wein!
Der Nachtelf starrt mir auf den Po,
Das gefällt dem Gnom nicht so!


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

Kitteh schrieb:


> Als ich so vor dem spiegel stand
> Da kamen herein, hand in hand
> der gnom und sein riesen nachtelf-kumpel
> meine vorahnung war dunkel...



Doch als sie mich mit der Hose erblickten
sie vor lauter lachen fast erstickten
vielen Sie beide auf den Boden,
denn aus der Hose guckte mein Schlepphoden.


----------



## Malzbier09 (8. Juli 2010)

Kitteh schrieb:


> Als ich so vor dem spiegel stand
> Da kamen herein, hand in hand
> der gnom und sein riesen nachtelf-kumpel
> meine vorahnung war dunkel...



Das Glück aber war auf meiner Seit
Der Nachtelf musste gehen Bald
Bevor die Dämmerung bricht an
Muss er eilen in den Wald  dann


----------



## Marvo666 (8. Juli 2010)

Drum klären wollte ich
den Streit ganz friedelich
Doch ging mir ab mein scharfes Schwert
als der Nachtelf rasch machte kehrt


----------



## JMCDesign (8. Juli 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Drum klären wollte ich
> den Streit ganz friedelich
> Doch ging mir ab mein scharfes Schwert
> als der Nachtelf rasch machte kehrt



Da rennt der Nachtelf ganz schnell, ganz wild

erblickt das hübsche Taurenbild

fällt hin, ohje, welch eine schmach

er sich doch die nase brach


----------



## Frostnova (8. Juli 2010)

Marvo666 schrieb:


> Drum klären wollte ich
> den Streit ganz friedelich
> Doch ging mir ab mein scharfes Schwert
> als der Nachtelf rasch machte kehrt



rausgeputz mit viel schminke im gesicht,
so erkennt mich sturmwinds wache nicht.
was den allys bleibt ist das beklagen
von klingen die aus körpern ragen.


----------



## Nekrit (8. Juli 2010)

Im Warsong-Gulch nun steh ich hier
mit nem großen Krug voll Bier
Die elfe wollt den Highscore toppen
letztendlich führte es zu poppen
nun fängt sie auch noch an zu schrein
der mensch der findet das ganz fein
nur was er leider übersieht
sie schreit nicht wegen dessen glied
der ork wars der gezückt hat sein messer
ich wusste, der kanns einfach besser.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

Frostnova schrieb:


> rausgeputz mit viel schminke im gesicht,
> so erkennt mich sturmwinds wache nicht.
> was den allys bleibt ist das beklagen
> von klingen die aus körpern ragen.



Mich freuend mach ich mich auf den Weg,
angesehen werde ich von vielen schräg,
doch können sie mich alle mal jucken,
wenn meine Klingen durch die Gegnerreihen zucken.


----------



## Fad-K (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Mich freuend mach ich mich auf den Weg,
> angesehen werde ich von vielen schräg,
> doch können sie mich alle mal jucken,
> wenn meine Klingen durch die Gegnerreihen zucken.



Arathi, Warsong, Alterac
Wir machen gerne Allies platt.
Mit lautem Schrei und Kriegsgedonner
geht's dann in die Schlacht herunter.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Mich freuend mach ich mich auf den Weg,
> angesehen werde ich von vielen schräg,
> doch können sie mich alle mal jucken,
> wenn meine Klingen durch die Gegnerreihen zucken.



Sturmwinds König seh ich da -

die Trompete tönt - "Tra-ri" "tra-ra"!

Es eilen herbei die Königswachen,

trotz ihrer Zahl, es ist zum Lachen!


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Sturmwinds König seh ich da -
> 
> die Trompete tönt - "Tra-ri" "tra-ra"!
> 
> ...



Umzingeln mich die Allybrut,
spüren werden sie meine ganze Wut,
bringen mein Blut zum kochen
ihre Herzen werden bald aufhören zu pochen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Umzingeln mich die Allybrut,
> spüren werden sie meine ganze Wut,
> bringen mein Blut zum kochen
> ihre Herzen werden bald aufhören zu pochen.



Schon sausen meine Klingen wieder

mit Wucht auf meine Feinde nieder!

Doch merke ich, in all der Pracht

wie Wrynn sich aus dem Staube macht!


----------



## dudubaum (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Sturmwinds König seh ich da -
> 
> die Trompete tönt - "Tra-ri" "tra-ra"!
> 
> ...



der könig fiel

und die schlacht war am ende

die reise ging vort

ins ferne nord


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Schon sausen meine Klingen wieder
> 
> mit Wucht auf meine Feinde nieder!
> 
> ...



Der Sturmangriff hat noch cooldown,
muss ich also noch weiterhaun,
hoffentlich rennt er nicht weiter weg,
sonst lieg ich gleich im Dreck.


----------



## Twitbum96 (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt muss ich meine Skills trainieren, danach dem Lichking die Fress polieren, und hoffe dann auf guten Loot, ein neues Gear das macht mir Mut ;D


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> der könig fiel
> 
> und die schlacht war am ende
> 
> ...




in der Ferne angebkommen,
und den höchsten Berg erklommen,
habe ich das Schloss entdeckt,
indem Der Lich King lebt versteckt


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Der Sturmangriff hat noch cooldown,
> muss ich also noch weiterhaun,
> hoffentlich rennt er nicht weiter weg,
> sonst lieg ich gleich im Dreck.



Doch fix die Haltung wechsle ich,

hahaha dich kriege ich!

Den König ja den fang ich ab

doch seine Beine sind auf Trab!


----------



## Twitbum96 (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt muss ich meine Skills trainieren, danach dem Lichking die Fress polieren, und hoffe dann auf guten Loot, ein neues Gear das macht mir Mut ;D


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch fix die Haltung wechsle ich,
> 
> hahaha dich kriege ich!
> 
> ...



Packe ich die Kniesehne raus,
in seinem Gesicht zeigt sich schon der Graus,
er nun halb so schnell nur noch ist,
wenn er zaubern will, bekommt er die Fist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Packe ich die Kniesehne raus,
> in seinem Gesicht zeigt sich schon der Graus,
> er nun halb so schnell nur noch ist,
> wenn er zaubern will, bekommt er die Fist
> ...



Nun ja, fast hab ich ihn

Da kommt ein Jäger zu mir hin.

In seiner kalten Falle vermag ich nicht

dem König zu folgen, diesem Wicht!


----------



## Twitbum96 (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Packe ich die Kniesehne raus,
> in seinem Gesicht zeigt sich schon der Graus,
> er nun halb so schnell nur noch ist,
> wenn er zaubern will, bekommt er die Fist
> ...




 Nun liegt der König auf dem Boden, mit eine geschwollenen Hoden, wir wollen uns alle freuen, doch müssens schon bald bereuen =D


----------



## Bigsteven (8. Juli 2010)

Dank Springeflut mach ich den Heal,

das nützt den Streitern doch schon viel,

Sie stürmen vor mit viel Vertrauen,

denn viel bing-bang sie nun verdauen.


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch fix die Haltung wechsle ich,
> 
> hahaha dich kriege ich!
> 
> ...




in die Beine,
in das Knie,
der Krieger kämpft wie noch nie,
hebt des Schwert zum letzten Schlag,
und glaubt den Lich King schon im Sarg,

doch wehe ihm,
er glaubt es kaum,
ist ihm der Lich King abgehaun'

der letzte Schwung,
den er gemacht,
hat dem Lich King nichts gemacht,

ein kalter Zauber kam von ihm,
der das Schwert hat Eis erstarrt,
der letzte Schlag der er noch machte,
und das Schwert zum berstem brachte,
lies dem Lich King noch am Leben
doch plötzlich hört man die Erde beben,

ein Lichheer aus weiter Ferne,
leuchtet hell wie tausend Sterne,
kam den Helden zu befreien
der letzte Tag brach herein,

die Schlacht tobte noch viel Stunden,
es heilten auch nicht alle Wunden,

ein letzter Angriff durch das Licht,
ein Stich ins Herz, überlebt er nicht

die Sonne hat die Nacht bezwungen,
die Schatten weichen von der Wand,
der Todesschrei ist erklungen,
das Feuer hat das Eis verbrannt


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Nun ja, fast hab ich ihn
> 
> Da kommt ein Jäger zu mir hin.
> 
> ...



Vor dem Geistheiler steh ich nun,
was soll ich denn jetzt tun,
renn ich wieder nach SW rein,
und packe meinen Leichnam ein.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Vor dem Geistheiler steh ich nun,
> was soll ich denn jetzt tun,
> renn ich wieder nach SW rein,
> und packe meinen Leichnam ein.



Wiederbelebt nun will ich nur,

finden des Königs Schritte Spur.

Doch vorher hab ich noch - gib Acht!

besagten Jäger umgebracht!


----------



## SirSchewi (8. Juli 2010)

Mit Flasks und Buff-Food im Gepäck,

denk ich, ein Schlachtzug wäre nett!

Zum Gearcheck geht's nach Dala Mitte,

GS 5000, das wird nix, Shitte...


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Wiederbelebt nun will ich nur,
> 
> finden des Königs Schritte Spur.
> 
> ...



Im Schloss angekommen,
die letzten Stufen sind erklommen,
seh ich da Onyxia stehn,
dreh mich um und will wieder gehn.


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> in die Beine,
> in das Knie,
> der Krieger kämpft wie noch nie,
> hebt des Schwert zum letzten Schlag,
> ...



es wird getrunken und gelacht,
ein Sieg das war die letzte Schlacht,
es wird, gefeiert bis morgen früh,
an das neue Böse, das glaubt man nicht,
doch ein neues Unheil ist in Sicht.

Man sieht den Schatten, am dunklen Himmel,
ein leises flüstern, im kalten Wind
Man hört das Schreien, im Feuermeer,
die menschen sehen, es ist ER

Das Böse ist zurückgekehrt,
ausgeruht und voller Zorn,
viele jahre nicht gewehrt,
ein totgeglaubter wurde geborn'

Am Horizont sieht man ihn kommen,
die nächste Schlacht hat schon begonne,

viele Menschen werden sterben,
doch man wird den frieden werben,
ist Todesschwinge erst bezwungen,
wird erneut ein Lied gesungen


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Wiederbelebt nun will ich nur,
> 
> finden des Königs Schritte Spur.
> 
> ...



Das Gefühl des Mordes gibt mir Kraft
Ich metzle die ganze Bruderschaft,
des Jägers Mutter Mann und Freund,
stehn vor dem Geistheiler ganz bereun'd


----------



## Twitbum96 (8. Juli 2010)

Wieso kann ich keine Zeilen untereinander schreiben? das ändert sich immer nacheinander wie bei einer geschichte


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Im Schloss angekommen,
> die letzten Stufen sind erklommen,
> seh ich da Onyxia stehn,
> dreh mich um und will wieder gehn.



Der König kommt aus dem Hinterhalt 

denkt er macht mich einfach kalt.

doch "bumm"! ich "execute" ihn,

endlich endlich ist er hin !


----------



## Traklar (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der König kommt aus dem Hinterhalt
> 
> denkt er macht mich einfach kalt.
> 
> ...




Doch der König war's doch nicht,

zeigt das doch sein Gnomgesicht.

Drum such ich nun das Schlösslein ab, 

um zu kriegen des Königs Haupt.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der König kommt aus dem Hinterhalt
> 
> denkt er macht mich einfach kalt.
> 
> ...



Doch der Erfolg lässt auf sich warten,
muss ich doch noch in den grünen Garten,
zu den ollen Elfen nach Darnassus
dem Cheffe dort geb ich ne Kopfnuss.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Doch der Erfolg lässt auf sich warten,
> muss ich doch noch in den grünen Garten,
> zu den ollen Elfen nach Darnassus
> dem Cheffe dort geb ich ne Kopfnuss.



Der Chef ist ja eine Chefin,

steht in nem großem Tempel drin.

Ich überlege still und stumm,

wie bring ich die um die Ecke rum ?


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Doch der Erfolg lässt auf sich warten,
> muss ich doch noch in den grünen Garten,
> zu den ollen Elfen nach Darnassus
> dem Cheffe dort geb ich ne Kopfnuss.



Doch der war darauf ziemlich sauer,
schickt ein Schaar voll wütender Bauer,
auf mich, ich renne weit weit weg,
Hilfe, ich will nicht sterben und unterschreib ein Schegg

(Schegg = Bankcheck)


----------



## Aquapainter (8. Juli 2010)

Doch weh und ach
welche eine große Schmach
der Lichking hatte uns bezwungen 
wie einen alten Schwamm uns ausgerungen
Doch geben wir nicht auf 
und wollen sehn sein Blute
der Lichking guckt mit großen Augen 
er kann es so nicht glauben
...ist er denn jetzt der Gute??


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Der Chef ist ja eine Chefin,
> 
> steht in nem großem Tempel drin.
> 
> ...



Die olle Priesterin ganz willig,
besorg ich es ihr mal ganz billig,
mitten in der Tempelmitte,
greif ich ihr so richtig an die Titte.


----------



## Syracrus (8. Juli 2010)

Um zu entschwinden in die Weiten,

erlerne ich nun schnelles Reiten.

Ob Greif, ob Flugzeug oder Drache,

ab geht es jetzt, dass ich nicht lache.


Wunderbare Welten seh ich nun

mir schwant ich hab noch viel zu tun.

Der Quest NPC, er hat die Macht

mich weiterzuschicken Tag und Nacht.


Damit ich erfülle meine Pflicht,

jetzt sagt mir nicht, das geht so nicht.

Denn Loot und Gold

bleiben meinem Glücke hold.


Und sollte es mich doch verlassen
,
nutz ich ganz schnell mein Verblassen.

Um die Gegner zu irritieren

und mich heimlich zu levitieren.


Sollte ich es nicht schaffen zu verschwinden,

straf ich ihn mit Gedankenschinden.

Und wenn ich ihn nun gar nicht mag

trifft ihn der Gedankenschlag!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Die olle Priesterin ganz willig,
> besorg ich es ihr mal ganz billig,
> mitten in der Tempelmitte,
> greif ich ihr so richtig an die Titte.



Nanana nun wirds obszön,

ich denk ich sollte wieder gehn!

Ich kehr' Darnassus nun den Rücken,

und das auch noch aus freien Stücken!


----------



## Serephit (8. Juli 2010)

Toller Thread,

hab meine Sachen mal zusammen gefasst und wieder ergänzt :-)

in die Beine,
in das Knie,
der Krieger kämpft wie noch nie,
hebt des Schwert zum letzten Schlag,
und glaubt den Lich King schon im Sarg,

doch wehe ihm,
er glaubt es kaum,
ist ihm der Lich King abgehaun'

der letzte Schwung,
den er gemacht,
hat dem Lich King nichts gemacht,

ein kalter Zauber kam von ihm,
der das Schwert hat Eis erstarrt,
der letzte Schlag der er noch machte,
und das Schwert zum berstem brachte,
lies dem Lich King noch am Leben
doch plötzlich hört man die Erde beben,

ein Lichheer aus weiter Ferne,
leuchtet hell wie tausend Sterne,
kam den Helden zu befreien
der letzte Tag brach herein,

die Schlacht tobte noch viel Stunden,
es heilten auch nicht alle Wunden,

ein letzter Angriff durch das Licht,
ein Stich ins Herz, überlebt er nicht

die Sonne hat die Nacht bezwungen,
die Schatten weichen von der Wand,
der Todesschrei ist erklungen,
das Feuer hat das Eis verbrannt

es wird getrunken und gelacht,
ein Sieg das war die letzte Schlacht,
es wird, gefeiert bis morgen früh,
an das neue Böse, das glaubt man nicht,
doch ein neues Unheil ist in Sicht.

Man sieht den Schatten, am dunklen Himmel,
ein leises flüstern, im kalten Wind
Man hört das Schreien, im Feuermeer,
die menschen sehen, es ist ER

Das Böse ist zurückgekehrt,
ausgeruht und voller Zorn,
viele jahre nicht gewehrt,
ein totgeglaubter wurde geborn'

Am Horizont sieht man ihn kommen,
die nächste Schlacht hat schon begonnen,

viele Menschen werden sterben,
doch man wird den frieden werben,
ist Todesschwinge erst bezwungen,
wird erneut ein Lied gesungen

es wird getrunken und gelacht,
ein Sieg das war die letzte Schlacht,
es wird, gefeiert bis morgen früh,
an das neue Böse, das glaubt man nicht,
doch ein neues Unheil ist in Sicht.

Man sieht den Schatten, am dunklen Himmel,
ein leises flüstern, im kalten Wind
Man hört das Schreien, im Feuermeer,
die menschen sehen, es ist ER

Das Böse ist zurückgekehrt,
ausgeruht und voller Zorn,
viele jahre nicht gewehrt,
ein totgeglaubter wurde geborn'

Am Horizont sieht man ihn kommen,
die nächste Schlacht hat schon begonne,

viele Menschen werden sterben,
doch man wird den frieden erben,
ist Todesschwinge erst bezwungen,
wird erneut ein Lied gesungen

Viele Jahre die Geschichten,
erzählen noch vom großen Sieg,
das letzte Unheil ward bezwungen,
es nun nichts zu fürchten gibt

Allianz und Horde nicht im Frieden,
kämpfen um die neue Welt,
es gilt gemeinsam, sich zu bekriegen,
auf jeder Seite stirbt ein Held,

ein Weiser Mann hatte gesehen,
neues Bündnis wird geschlossen,
ein alter Feind ist schon in Sicht,
das Bündnis wird in Blut beschlossen,

man hört sie stampfen,
hört sie schreien, 
manch einer kennt sie schon,

man sieht sie metzeln,
sieht sie meucheln,
die brennende Legion


----------



## Fad-K (8. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Toller Thread,
> 
> hab meine Sachen mal zusammen gefasst und wieder ergänzt :-)
> 
> ...



 Der Thread war eine nice Idee!

 Ich tue gern dem Lich King weh.

 Ich spiele Warlock, ganz viel Dots

 Und bleib am Leben durch die Hots,



 die Bäumchen mit Genuss verteilen

 und den Rest der Gruppe heilen.

 Ein grüner Post wär auch mal nett,

 ich hoffe mal die Rhymes sind fett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Nanana nun wirds obszön,
> 
> ich denk ich sollte wieder gehn!
> 
> ...



Den Erfolg hab ich mir noch mitgenommen,
sie ist durch das Schwert umgekommen,
reite ich nun von danne,
hoffe ohne weitere Panne.


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

Ein Heerenschar voll Bauern und Freunde
kommen voller trockener Munde
Sie wollen was zu trinken
sonst fangen sie gleich an zu stinken


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Ein Heerenschar voll Bauern und Freunde
> kommen voller trockener Munde
> Sie wollen was zu trinken
> sonst fangen sie gleich an zu stinken



Die Bauern jedoch kaltblütig ignoriert,
sterben nun und stinken arg,
schlimmer sind nur zwerge und zwar fritiert,
Das bringt einen ja nur in den Sarg


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Den Erfolg hab ich mir noch mitgenommen,
> sie ist durch das Schwert umgekommen,
> reite ich nun von danne,
> hoffe ohne weitere Panne.



Nun was ist jetzt auf dem Plan ?

Ironforge - Bronzebeard ist nun dran!

Eine Leibwache sich um ihn schart,

erlegen ich ihn will auf eine andere Art!


Heimlich schütte ich ihm Gift,

ins Getränk, nun ists versifft!

Nen großen Schluck nimmt er vom Bier,

eins, zwei - jetzt brüllt er wie ein Stier !


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Nun was ist jetzt auf dem Plan ?
> 
> Ironforge - Bronzebeard ist nun dran!
> 
> ...



Scheiße was hab ich getan,
fängt er gleich ne Schlägerei an,
vielleicht schaffs ich wie ein Schurke,
aus dem Hinterhalt stell ich fest: Ist nur ne Gurke!


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Die Bauern jedoch kaltblütig ignoriert,
> sterben nun und stinken arg,
> schlimmer sind nur zwerge und zwar fritiert,
> Das bringt einen ja nur in den Sarg



Auch wenn sie noch so stinken,
sie werden keineswegs beachtet,
da kann man noch so winken,
von manchen Leuten dennoch verachtet.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Scheiße was hab ich getan,
> fängt er gleich ne Schlägerei an,
> vielleicht schaffs ich wie ein Schurke,
> aus dem Hinterhalt stell ich fest: Ist nur ne Gurke!



Bronzebeard stirbt - ein letztes Aufbäumen,

im Totenreich kann er nun träumen.

Vor seinen Ahnen er nun steht,

mir fehlt nur noch Velen, der Prophet!


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Bronzebeard stirbt - ein letztes Aufbäumen,
> 
> im Totenreich kann er nun träumen.
> 
> ...



Drum auf das Schiff gen Insel
mein Schwert locker in der Hand wie ein Pinsel,
werde ich ihm das zwischen die Hörner stecken,
und ganz langsam soll er verrecken.


----------



## Remor (8. Juli 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie noch so stinken,
> sie werden keineswegs beachtet,
> da kann man noch so winken,
> von manchen Leuten dennoch verachtet.



Trotz aller Müh und Not, 
ignoriert wird immernoch knallhart,
Das haut alles aus dem Lot,
Dem Zwerg verdreht es glatt den Bart.


----------



## Komakomi (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Drum auf das Schiff gen Insel
> mein Schwert locker in der Hand wie ein Pinsel,
> werde ich ihm das zwischen die Hörner stecken,
> und ganz langsam soll er verrecken.



Ist er denn dann endlich tot,
Schreit sein Volk "Oh große Not"!
Die Fronten spitzen sich gleich zu - nur Mut,
PvP das tut jezt gut!


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Drum auf das Schiff gen Insel
> mein Schwert locker in der Hand wie ein Pinsel,
> werde ich ihm das zwischen die Hörner stecken,
> und ganz langsam soll er verrecken.



Schleich vorsichtig durch kristallne Hallen

ich höre Velens Stimme schallen.

Seh ihn, den Alten ehrwürdig,

ist er harmlos oder ist's ein Trick?


----------



## _Kayla_ (8. Juli 2010)

SirSchewi schrieb:


> Mit Flasks und Buff-Food im Gepäck,
> 
> denk ich, ein Schlachtzug wäre nett!
> 
> ...




Ich greif mir an den kopf oh weh

wenn ich die legendären Schwerter seh

und denk mir 
"warum muss es denn so sein, dass dieses Schwert nicht ist mein?"


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Schleich vorsichtig durch kristallne Hallen
> 
> ich höre Velens Stimme schallen.
> 
> ...



Schluss mit der Heimlichkeit
bin ich doch zum Kampf bereit,
stürme den Alien an wie ein Tier,
_ah jetzt mal ein frischgezapftes Bier..._


----------



## Salamana (8. Juli 2010)

ich fass jetzt mal zusammen...dokument kommt dann hier rein...und nacher ins WoW- RP forum ^^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Schluss mit der Heimlichkeit
> bin ich doch zum Kampf bereit,
> stürme den Alien an wie ein Tier,
> _ah jetzt mal ein frischgezapftes Bier..._



Trinke schnell das Bierchen aus,

ja was für ein erfrischender Schmaus.

Aber hab ich da nich was vergessen ?

Ach - zu polieren Velens Fressn.  _(=Fresse)_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Trinke schnell das Bierchen aus,
> 
> ja was für ein erfrischender Schmaus.
> 
> ...



Warum schwebt der eigentlich über dem Boden,
dieser alte Hoden,
hol ich ihn mal auf den Grund zurück,
aber nicht in einem Stück.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Warum schwebt der eigentlich über dem Boden,
> dieser alte Hoden,
> hol ich ihn mal auf den Grund zurück,
> aber nicht in einem Stück.



Doch Velen widerstand der Brennenden Legion,

und wer alles schafft das schon ?

Soll ich ihn wirklich jetzt umrotzen,

nur um mit dem Erfolg zu protzen ?


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch Velen widerstand der Brennenden Legion,
> 
> und wer alles schafft das schon ?
> 
> ...



Alle Zweifel in den Wind geschlagen,
stell ich ihm ein paar Fragen,
lang musste ich nicht flehen
ob er nicht Lust hat einen trinken zu gehen.


----------



## -t3xX- (8. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen sehr schöne geschriebene sachen dabei und auf jedenfall ein paar lacher
wo man auch mal schmunzeln konnte!^^

sehr sehr nice endlich mal ein sinnvoller Theard xD


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Alle Zweifel in den Wind geschlagen,
> stell ich ihm ein paar Fragen,
> lang musste ich nicht flehen
> ob er nicht Lust hat einen trinken zu gehen.



In Ironforge bin ich ja nicht gern gesehn,

wo kann man noch gut trinken gehn ?

Wir gehen völlig ohne Scheu,

zum Jahrmarkt trinken der Oger stark Gebräu.


----------



## Traklar (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Alle Zweifel in den Wind geschlagen,
> stell ich ihm ein paar Fragen,
> lang musste ich nicht flehen
> ob er nicht Lust hat einen trinken zu gehen.



Die Bar die hat noch offen,

doch zwei dicke Orcs denn Weg versperrend,

wir erstmal aus den Wege räumen,

in der Bar wir trinken gehen, 

und von hinten Thrall schon sehen.


Thrall der große Kriegshäuptling,

setzt sich hin und trinkt ein Bier,

schwingt dann seine Hammer promt,

auf das wir, für die Orks, krepieren.


Doch er nicht trifft und so wir rennen, 

rennen, schwimmen, reiten, schwimmen,

rennen, hüpfen, rennen, hüpfen,

und ihm entkommen wir um Haares Breite,

aber finden Weg nicht zurück,

so wir irren durch dunklen Walde,

auf der Suche nach ner neuen Halben.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> In Ironforge bin ich ja nicht gern gesehn,
> 
> wo kann man noch gut trinken gehn ?
> 
> ...



Endlich wieder mal einen kippen,
der Velen fängt schon leicht an zu wippen,
stimmt er volltrunken ein Liedelein an,
ich steig voll ein in den G`sang.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal einen kippen,
> der Velen fängt schon leicht an zu wippen,
> stimmt er volltrunken ein Liedelein an,
> ich steig voll ein in den G`sang.



Doch mitten während wir so singen rum,

kippt der Prophet plötzlich um.

Alkohol tötet - das ist keine Mär!

Na ja ich hab den Erfolg und den Schwarzen Kriegsbär !


----------



## Suninho (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch mitten während wir so singen rum,
> 
> kippt der Prophet plötzlich um.
> 
> ...



Doch er rafft sich noch mals auf oh wei
und stimmt dann ein zu "Dragostea din tei"

Es klingt nicht schön, welche ein Graus
Viele Gäste gehn schon raus.

Und all die armen Seelen wählen Veleen nicht
Zum neuen "Azerot sucht den Superstar"-Gesicht


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch mitten während wir so singen rum,
> 
> kippt der Prophet plötzlich um.
> 
> ...



:-)

Nachdem ich diesen Erfolg hab geschafft,
und der dicke Schädel mich fast dahingerafft,
brauch ich endlich etwas Ruh
und schau den anderen beim Angeln zu.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> :-)
> 
> Nachdem ich diesen Erfolg hab geschafft,
> und der dicke Schädel mich fast dahingerafft,
> ...



Am besten geht das im Lande das liegt brach,

ich schau gleich bei den Oasen nach.

Beschließe ebenfalls zu angeln,

an Deviatfischen solls mir ja nicht mangeln.


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Am besten geht das im Lande das liegt brach,
> 
> ich schau gleich bei den Oasen nach.
> 
> ...



Das Rezept ist mir schon zugeflogen,
hab es mir gleich reingezogen,
jetzt fehlen nur noch die Fische viel
Mensch was für ein aufregendes Spiel.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Am besten geht das im Lande das liegt brach,
> 
> ich schau gleich bei den Oasen nach.
> 
> ...



Die sind lecker, die sind fein,

und so soll es ja auch sein.

Doch nanu nana, was ist denn das,

im hohen Gras, da blinkt doch was.


----------



## Schamu (8. Juli 2010)

Level 80 bin ich jetzt,
Und das Messer wird gewetzt,
Was soll ich jetzt noch machen?
DPS und solche Sachen?

Viel zu viel ist das mir nicht, 
Bin ich doch kein kleiner Wicht,
Doch die andern haben mehr,
Sich hier durchzusetzen das wird schwer.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Das Rezept ist mir schon zugeflogen,
> hab es mir gleich reingezogen,
> jetzt fehlen nur noch die Fische viel
> Mensch was für ein aufregendes Spiel.



Nun bin ich ein Pirat, sieh! 	_(=Pikantes Deviat Supreme)_

Mit meinem Raid ich so in dem Kampfe zieh.

Wo gehts denn hin? - hör ich mich fragen,

Ach nur Weekly, Sartharion gehts an den Kragen.


----------



## Frostnova (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich diesen Erfolg hab geschafft,
> und der dicke Schädel mich fast dahingerafft,
> brauch ich endlich etwas Ruh
> und schau den anderen beim Angeln zu.



doch nur beim zuschauen bleibt´s nicht lang
denn der grund warum ich nichts fang
liegt einzig und alleine nur darin
dass ich nicht gut im fischen bin


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich ein Pirat, sieh! 	_(=Pikantes Deviat Supreme)_
> 
> Mit meinem Raid ich so in dem Kampfe zieh.
> 
> ...



Ich schwing mich auf den Bären voller Frust,
wegkämpfen will ich mir des Velens Verlust,
doch in Nordend werde ich mein Ende finden,
oder kann ich meine Todesgedanken noch überwinden?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich auf dem Bären voller Frust,
> wegkämpfen will ich mir des Velens Verlust,
> doch in Nordend werde ich mein Ende finden,
> oder kann ich meine Todesgedanken noch überwinden?



Port - Der Raid, der steht ja schon bereit.

Sartharion und Adds sind ne Kleinigkeit.

Ich denk: Heut genug gezockt mit Wonne!

Und geh offline - Draußen wartet die Sonne!

Bin auch erstmal weg! Bye


----------



## timinatorxx (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich auf den Bären voller Frust,
> wegkämpfen will ich mir des Velens Verlust,
> doch in Nordend werde ich mein Ende finden,
> oder kann ich meine Todesgedanken noch überwinden?




Seitdem ich diesen Gedanken hege,
bin ich bei Priestern in der Pflege,
durch all diese bösen gedanken,
will ich dem lk eine wanken ( klatschen ) ,


----------



## Rollinjo (8. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Port - Der Raid, der steht ja schon bereit.
> 
> Sartharion und Adds sind ne Kleinigkeit.
> 
> ...



Das kann Mann vollkommen verstehen,
werde erstma von der Arbeit nach Hause gehen,
wartet in meinem Kühlschrank das kühle Nass,
schön in die Sonne: welch ein Spass!


----------



## Lesemann (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hat ich meinen spaß 
und geh die kiste wieder aufdrehn
in og ich komm herein 
und die stadt in trümmern liegen ich seh


----------



## Traklar (8. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Das kann Mann vollkommen verstehen,
> werde erstma von der Arbeit nach Hause gehen,
> wartet in meinem Kühlschrank das kühle Nass,
> schön in die Sonne: welch ein Spass!



Wer Sonne will der soll gehn,

gehn nach Tanaris wer Sonne will.

In Tanaris steht die Sonne hoch,

meine Haut wird schon ganz rot.

Zum Glück hab ich Sonnencream dabei,

sonst würd ich jetzt braten wie ein Schwein.


----------



## Schamu (8. Juli 2010)

Komm ich on da tuts schon weh,
les' ich doch nur OMG
Was ist mit dem RP los?
Die Verzweiflung in mir ist schon Groß.


----------



## Schamu (8. Juli 2010)

Tut mir leid ein Doppelpost
Was war da den bei mir so los?


----------



## PaluppenPaul (8. Juli 2010)

Isch werd immer Goiler
Isch werd immer Kesser
Isch glab isch werd zum ***** fresser!:-D


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (8. Juli 2010)

C-C-C-Combobreaker!!!


----------



## Linostar (8. Juli 2010)

juhai juhu juha
jetzt wird ihm alles klar
seine mutter rief geschwind
weil des kriegers blut gerinnt


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2010)

in der hand geschwindt
komm, werf es in den wind
Ein Magier kam und sah
was dort in der fern' geschah'


----------



## Pomela (8. Juli 2010)

Rief rasch den Priester schnell herbei

denn sollt heilen, einerlei

denn unbemerkt schlich sich an ein Dieb

der Priester rief nur noch fix "Sheep!"

Doch ach oh weh! oh Graus!

macht ein Schurke beiden den Garaus


----------



## Twitbum96 (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, als Druide hat man's schwer.
Skillst Resto? Moonkin? Oder Bär?
Machst du den Heiler, fehlt oft was.
Im 5er ist das echt kein Spaß.

Wovon ich red? Ist das nicht klar?
Ein standard Rezz wär wunderbar!
Der Schami kann's, der Pala auch,
beim Priester war's schon immer Brauch.

Doch wir Druiden haben's schwer,
oft schreit man nur „Hey! B-Rezz her!"
Dann Innervate und Mdw.
Hey Jungs, ich glaub dass ich jetz geh…

Gebt uns nen Rezz, aber nen gscheiden,
oder wollt ihr, dass wir noch lange leiden?
Ach, was soll's, ich mach's jetzt anders,
Skill auf Feral, Tank – ich kann das!

Steh am Mob und halt was aus,
Aggro halt ich – macht was draus!
Geht alles gut, der Mob geht down,
die Gruppe lebt, hab's nicht verhaun.

Dann gibt's kein Lob und kein Applaus.
Du Tankst, „Es" stirbt – das Spiel ist aus.
Doch geht's mal schief, es kann passieren.
Dann wirst du böse Flames kassieren!

„Tank doch du Nap, mach doch dein Job"
„Oder geh heim, du Trottelkop'"
So war es, ist es, wird es sein,
als Tank bist du ein armes Schwein.

Die Lösung doch, die ist nicht fern,
lass dir erzähln, gleich wirst du's hörn.
Es gib da noch nen dritten Baum,
für viele war's lang nur ein Traum.

Ja Balance, das ist unser Ziel,
kein Tanken mehr und nie mehr Heal.
Als Moonkin ist das Leben fein,
endlich mal nur DD sein.

Zwei Jahre sind ins Land gegangen,
als Healer hab ich angefangen.
Nun bin ich Feral, mach meinen Job,
bin auch oft der „Trottelkop"

Ich hab's bald satt, ihr werdet's sehn,
in Wrath werd ich als Moonkin gehen!
Nun dank ich Euch für Eure Zeit,
das Ende naht, gleich ist's soweit.

Mein Name ist Vagans, seid mir gegrüßt. 
Ich bin ein Heiler, der euch das Leben versüßt. 
Ich bin erfahren, ich kenne mich aus, 
meine Heals, die reißen euch raus. 

Als Heiler bin ich meist gern gesehn, 
helf euch dabei, nicht durchzudrehn. 
Der Mob sieht euch, der Schaden kommt, 
als Resto reagier ich prompt. 

In jedem Raid, hat man gelehrt, 
haben sich Druiden gut bewehrt. 
Eine edle Klasse, voller Anmut und Kraft, 
nicht viele haben's auf 60 geschafft. 

Einst waren Druiden die seltensten Wesen, 
nicht oft hat man von ihren Taten gelesen. 
Seitdem hat sich aber viel getan, 
junge Druiden wuchsen heran. 

Ohne Kenntnis der alten Schriften, 
kamen sie, um unsren Ruf zu vergiften. 
Sie kamen in Scharen, sie kamen in Horden, 
über die Jahre sind's fast zu viele geworden. 

Und wie's sooft ist, wir haben's gesehn, 
die Mehrheit kann nicht nur aus guten bestehn. 
Die schwarzen Schafe in unseren Reihen, 
ja diese, die einfach nicht richtig gedeihen. 

Sie brachten die andren auf dumme Ideen, 
zum Beispiel uns als „Dumb Druid" zu sehn. 
Jetzt frage ich euch, was soll das denn sein? 
Ich find's nur lächerlich, fies, fast gemein. 

Ihr wollt einen „Pfötchenbuff", echt interessant, 
mir ist der als Mal der Wildnis bekannt! 
Ich will gar kein Gold, noch nicht einmal Ruhm. 
Will lediglich Heilen, nur meinen Job tun. 

Mancher macht es mir schwer, also hindert mich dran, 
wer will schon wen heilen, den er nicht leiden kann? 
Deshalb stimmt lieber die vielen Druiden gut, 
am Ende erspart euch das 'ne Menge Blut! 

Die Heilung ist fix, die Heilung ist schnell. 
Die kommt, fast im nix und rettet euer Fell. 
Doch merkt es euch gut, schreibt's besser auf! 
Druiden verärgern nimmt keinen guten lauf. 

Der Feral tankt schlecht: „Och das tut mir Leid, 
hat dich der Mob doch tatsächlich entzweit?" 
Dann schlampt der Heiler: „Äh, Sorry von mir, 
ich dachte die Mobs da gehören zu dir." 

Ist der Moonkin verärgert, dann seht ihr nur Sterne, 
denn gefederte Riesen prügeln auch gerne! 
Drum seht es doch ein, es ist gar nicht schwer, 
statt DuDu, Druide - schon liebt euch der Bär. 

Die nächste Gschicht ich muss euch sagen
die Hordler wollens echt mal Wagen
sie kämpften tapfer und auch stark
doch sind jetzt all in ihrem Sarg.

 Tauren und ihre Schamanen
wandern in fremdem Land und bahnen
sich den Weg durch geistige Wände,
und ihnen im Weg sind Skeletter-Hände.

 Sie wollen in das Land der Untoten Legion.
Denn ihr zuverlässiger Spion
sagt: „Die Untoten sind jetzt verwundbar."
und legte die Positionen der Dörfer dar.

 Aber diese Untote Meute
ist ja nicht von gestern, sondern heute.
Wissen schon längst von dieser Attacke
und zieh'n sich zurück in die sich're Barracke.

 Als die Tauren dann die Stelle erreichen,
steh'n die Untoten bereit; woll'n nicht weichen.
Deshalb entstand ein furchtbarer Kampf.
Die Untoten Machen „Grrr!", die Tauren „Stampf!".

 Doch dieses Gefecht forderte viele Leben.
Und schon versuchen Schamanen alle wiederzubeleben.
Auf dass ihnen ja keine Seele entrinnt
und dieser Kampf von vorne beginn




FERTIG NACH NER 3/4 Stunde


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Pomela schrieb:


> Rief rasch den Priester schnell herbei
> 
> denn sollt heilen, einerlei
> 
> ...



der schurke dachte sich owei
ich tötete so schnell die zwei,
ich muss wohl wirklich imba sein
und fing vor Freude an zu schrein.

Das hört son dicker Taurenjäger
und denkt der Schurke ist ein schräger
Schreihals. Da muss Rache her
und schiesst ihn mit dem Schiessgewehr.


----------



## Crush351 (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> der schurke dachte sich owei
> ich tötete so schnell die zwei,
> ich muss wohl wirklich imba sein
> und fing vor Freude an zu schrein.
> ...



Doch leider hat er keine Munition,
das ist doch ne blöde Situation.
Drum rennt er schnell nach Orgrimmar,
und holt sich ganz viel Muni, jaha.


----------



## TheStormrider (8. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Doch leider hat er keine Munition,
> das ist doch ne blöde Situation.
> Drum rennt er schnell nach Orgrimmar,
> und holt sich ganz viel Muni, jaha.


Auf geht's zurück zu dem Meuchler, 
doch dieser kämpft nicht immer fair.

Er sucht überall, doch Schreck:

Der Schurke ist einfach weg!


----------



## LordAzrael (9. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mal eben zusammengefasst xD[/font]Das WoW Gedicht*

Ich stehe hier vor Orgrimmar

Und das schon seit nem halben Jahr

Ich stehe mir die Füße platt

Hab Durotar allmählich satt [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ich mach mich auf zum Zeppelin


verdammt, wo bringt der mich denn hin?

Nach langer Fahrt, ich gucke doof

steh ich allein in Thunder Bluff[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Danach gehe ich nach Sturmwind
und mist wieder steht da ein Rind
Tauren leben doch in mulgore??
das kommt mir alles ein bisschen doof vor [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]In Sturmwind aber sind die Stiere
eingelegt in Zwergenbiere
als Mahlzeit überaus begehrt
und werden ruckizuck verzehrt [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nun reite ich ins Ödland raus,
zieh' unterwegs dem Gnom das Höslein aus,
so soll es sein, so macht es Spaß,
als ich dem Ally die Leviten las. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Als ich mich abends dick und breit
von meiner Kleidung rasch befreit
probierte ich den Gnomenslip
und fand mich damit mörder hip [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
Als ich so vor dem spiegel stand
Da kamen herein, hand in hand
der gnom und sein riesen nachtelf-kumpel
meine vorahnung war dunkel... [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das Glück aber war auf meiner Seit
Der Nachtelf musste gehen Bald
Bevor die Dämmerung bricht an
Muss er eilen in den Wald dann [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Drum klären wollte ich
den Streit ganz friedelich
Doch ging mir ab mein scharfes Schwert
als der Nachtelf rasch machte kehrt[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
rausgeputz mit viel schminke im gesicht,
so erkennt mich sturmwinds wache nicht.
was den allys bleibt ist das beklagen
von klingen die aus körpern ragen.[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mich freuend mach ich mich auf den Weg,
angesehen werde ich von vielen schräg,
doch können sie mich alle mal jucken,
wenn meine Klingen durch die Gegnerreihen zucken. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sturmwinds König seh ich da -

die Trompete tönt - "Tra-ri" "tra-ra"!

Es eilen herbei die Königswachen,

trotz ihrer Zahl, es ist zum Lachen! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Umzingeln mich die Allybrut,
spüren werden sie meine ganze Wut,
bringen mein Blut zum kochen
ihre Herzen werden bald aufhören zu pochen.[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Schon sausen meine Klingen wieder

mit Wucht auf meine Feinde nieder!

Doch merke ich, in all der Pracht

wie Wrynn sich aus dem Staube macht! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Sturmangriff hat noch cooldown,
muss ich also noch weiterhaun,
hoffentlich rennt er nicht weiter weg,
sonst lieg ich gleich im Dreck. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Doch fix die Haltung wechsle ich,

hahaha dich kriege ich!

Den König ja den fang ich ab

doch seine Beine sind auf Trab! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Packe ich die Kniesehne raus,
in seinem Gesicht zeigt sich schon der Graus,
er nun halb so schnell nur noch ist,
wenn er zaubern will, bekommt er die Fist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nun ja, fast hab ich ihn

Da kommt ein Jäger zu mir hin.

In seiner kalten Falle vermag ich nicht

dem König zu folgen, diesem Wicht! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Vor dem Geistheiler steh ich nun,
was soll ich denn jetzt tun,
renn ich wieder nach SW rein,
und packe meinen Leichnam ein. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wiederbelebt nun will ich nur,

finden des Königs Schritte Spur.

Doch vorher hab ich noch - gib Acht!

besagten Jäger umgebracht! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Im Schloss angekommen,
die letzten Stufen sind erklommen,
seh ich da Onyxia stehn,
dreh mich um und will wieder gehn. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der König kommt aus dem Hinterhalt 

denkt er macht mich einfach kalt.

doch "bumm"! ich "execute" ihn,

endlich endlich ist er hin ! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Doch der Erfolg lässt auf sich warten,
muss ich doch noch in den grünen Garten,
zu den ollen Elfen nach Darnassus
dem Cheffe dort geb ich ne Kopfnuss. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Der Chef ist ja eine Chefin,

steht in nem großem Tempel drin.

Ich überlege still und stumm,

wie bring ich die um die Ecke rum ? [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die olle Priesterin ganz willig,
besorg ich es ihr mal ganz billig,
mitten in der Tempelmitte,
greif ich ihr so richtig an die Titte. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nanana nun wirds obszön,

ich denk ich sollte wieder gehn!

Ich kehr' Darnassus nun den Rücken,

und das auch noch aus freien Stücken! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Den Erfolg hab ich mir noch mitgenommen,
sie ist durch das Schwert umgekommen,
reite ich nun von danne,
hoffe ohne weitere Panne. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nun was ist jetzt auf dem Plan ?

Ironforge - Bronzebeard ist nun dran!

Eine Leibwache sich um ihn schart,

erlegen ich ihn will auf eine andere Art!


Heimlich schütte ich ihm Gift,

ins Getränk, nun ists versifft!

Nen großen Schluck nimmt er vom Bier,

eins, zwei - jetzt brüllt er wie ein Stier ! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Scheiße was hab ich getan,
fängt er gleich ne Schlägerei an,
vielleicht schaffs ich wie ein Schurke,
aus dem Hinterhalt stell ich fest: Ist nur ne Gurke! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Bronzebeard stirbt - ein letztes Aufbäumen,

im Totenreich kann er nun träumen.

Vor seinen Ahnen er nun steht,

mir fehlt nur noch Velen, der Prophet! [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Drum auf das Schiff gen Insel
mein Schwert locker in der Hand wie ein Pinsel,
werde ich ihm das zwischen die Hörner stecken,
und ganz langsam soll er verrecken. [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
Schleich vorsichtig durch kristallne Hallen

ich höre Velens Stimme schallen.

Seh ihn, den Alten ehrwürdig,

ist er harmlos oder ist's ein Trick? [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Schluss mit der Heimlichkeit
bin ich doch zum Kampf bereit,
stürme den Alien an wie ein Tier,
_ah jetzt mal ein frischgezapftes Bier..._ [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Trinke schnell das Bierchen aus,

ja was für ein erfrischender Schmaus.

Aber hab ich da nich was vergessen ?

Ach - zu polieren Velens Fressn. _(=Fresse)_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Warum schwebt der eigentlich über dem Boden,
dieser alte Hoden,
hol ich ihn mal auf den Grund zurück,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]aber nicht in einem Stück. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch Velen widerstand der Brennenden Legion,

und wer alles schafft das schon ?

Soll ich ihn wirklich jetzt umrotzen,

nur um mit dem Erfolg zu protzen ? [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Alle Zweifel in den Wind geschlagen,
stell ich ihm ein paar Fragen,
lang musste ich nicht flehen
ob er nicht Lust hat einen trinken zu gehen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
In Ironforge bin ich ja nicht gern gesehn,

wo kann man noch gut trinken gehn ?

Wir gehen völlig ohne Scheu,

zum Jahrmarkt trinken der Oger stark Gebräu. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Endlich wieder mal einen kippen,
der Velen fängt schon leicht an zu wippen,
stimmt er volltrunken ein Liedelein an,
ich steig voll ein in den G`sang. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch mitten während wir so singen rum,

kippt der Prophet plötzlich um.

Alkohol tötet - das ist keine Mär!

Na ja ich hab den Erfolg und den Schwarzen Kriegsbär ! [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nachdem ich diesen Erfolg hab geschafft,
und der dicke Schädel mich fast dahingerafft,
brauch ich endlich etwas Ruh
und schau den anderen beim Angeln zu. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Am besten geht das im Lande das liegt brach,

ich schau gleich bei den Oasen nach.

Beschließe ebenfalls zu angeln,

an Deviatfischen solls mir ja nicht mangeln. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das Rezept ist mir schon zugeflogen,
hab es mir gleich reingezogen,
jetzt fehlen nur noch die Fische viel
Mensch was für ein aufregendes Spiel. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nun bin ich ein Pirat, sieh! _(=Pikantes Deviat Supreme)_

Mit meinem Raid ich so in dem Kampfe zieh.

Wo gehts denn hin? - hör ich mich fragen,

Ach nur Weekly, Sartharion gehts an den Kragen. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich schwing mich auf den Bären voller Frust,
wegkämpfen will ich mir des Velens Verlust,
doch in Nordend werde ich mein Ende finden,
oder kann ich meine Todesgedanken noch überwinden? [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Port - Der Raid, der steht ja schon bereit.

Sartharion und Adds sind ne Kleinigkeit.

Ich denk: Heut genug gezockt mit Wonne!

Und geh offline - Draußen wartet die Sonne!
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das kann Mann vollkommen verstehen,
werde erstma von der Arbeit nach Hause gehen,
wartet in meinem Kühlschrank das kühle Nass,
schön in die Sonne: welch ein Spass! [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]_______________________________________[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man euer Erfolg haut mich echt von der Rolle[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zock ich nun wieder meine Trolle[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch einer wirds nur reißen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zulâman wird er heißen[/font]


----------



## LordAzrael (9. Juli 2010)

Die Horde Gewinnt, die Allianz ist am Ende
Doch dann kommt die große Wende
Die Spawntime ist leider abgelaufen
Die schäbigen Allianzer kommen wieder angelaufen
So wiederholt sich halt die Geschicht
Die Allianz bekommt die Faust in ihr Gesicht


----------



## Dezunpower (9. Juli 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Man euer Erfolg haut mich echt von der Rolle[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zock ich nun wieder meine Trolle[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Doch einer wirds nur reißen[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Zulâman wird er heißen[/font]



Zulâman soll er wohl heißen

doch in welche Rolle soll er in Azeroth umherreisen

da will ich kein gemeiner Gnome sein

und Stelle ihn als Heiler ein


----------



## LordAzrael (9. Juli 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> Die Horde Gewinnt, die Allianz ist am Ende
> Doch dann kommt die große Wende
> Die Spawntime ist leider abgelaufen
> Die schäbigen Allianzer kommen wieder angelaufen
> ...


Und so macht sich der Troll auf den Wege
Alle hoffen das er die Allianz ein für alle mal erlege
Doch schon nahe Unterstadt wird er gefangen
Die Worgen haben ihn eingefangen
Die neue Rasse in der Allianzgesellschaft
Ob er diese Monster schaft?
Wie ein echter Jäger stellt er sich Tot
und die Worgen ahnen nichts von ihrer Not
Denken ihre Beute ist tot und sehen nach
doch war es nur eine Finte, heute liegen ihre Körper brach


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Juli 2010)

LordAzrael schrieb:


> Und so macht sich der Troll auf den Wege
> Alle hoffen das er die Allianz ein für alle mal erlege
> Doch schon nahe Unterstadt wird er gefangen
> Die Worgen haben ihn eingefangen
> ...



Die Worgen sind Tot, das muss so sein der Horde Herzen sind 
golden und rein.
In der fern' was reitet da? Ein Alli auf seinem Esel ganz langsam und alt!
Er war einmal ein großer Krieger doch heut ist er nur ein Sack...

Ende


----------



## c-c-c-combo breaker (9. Juli 2010)

und Bingo war sein Name


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Auf geht's zurück zu dem Meuchler,
> doch dieser kämpft nicht immer fair.
> 
> Er sucht überall, doch Schreck:
> ...




Doch Tauren Hunter Bubamik
kannte da nen guten Trick
auf seiner Minimap der Feinen
tat Unsichtbares schnell erscheinen.

So legte er mit klarem Blick
um des Schurken Hals den Strick
Der Meuchler starrt erstaunt zum Stier
und weiss "es ist vorbei mit mir"


----------



## Seryma (9. Juli 2010)

Drum wirft er schnell den Vanish an, 
der ihn verschwinden lassen kann. 
Und schleicht ganz schnell von dannen, 
bevor sie ihn verbannen. 

Nun steht am Rand der Meuchler, 
war eher noch ein Heuchler. 
Drum gehts zurück in's Heimatland, 
von wo er wurde einst gesandt.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juli 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Drum wirft er schnell den Vanish an,
> der ihn verschwinden lassen kann.
> Und schleicht ganz schnell von dannen,
> bevor sie ihn verbannen.
> ...



Doch wie kommt er nur zurück,
hat er zur Zeit doch wenig Glück
der Stier guckt immer noch verdutzt
hätt er nur sein Mal benutzt.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Doch wie kommt er nur zurück,
> hat er zur Zeit doch wenig Glück
> der Stier guckt immer noch verdutzt
> hätt er nur sein Mal benutzt.




 Doch der Jäger hat Glück wie ein Schwein,

der Schurke tappt blind in seine Falle hinein.

 Pet drauf, und einen Schlangenbiss,

der Schurke der bekommt richtig Schiss.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch der Jäger hat Glück wie ein Schwein, der Schurke tappt blind in seine Falle hinein. Pet drauf, und einen Schlangenbiss, der Schurke der bekommt richtig Schiss.



Aber nun reicht es dem Schattenläufer doch schon sehr,
hat keine Lust auf Verstecken mehr,
wirft sich mit dem Schritt in den Schatten,
durchsticht des Jägers unversehrte Platten.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Aber nun reicht es dem Schattenläufer doch schon sehr,
> hat keine Lust auf Verstecken mehr,
> wirft sich mit dem Schritt in den Schatten,
> durchsticht des Jägers unversehrte Platten.




 Des Schurken Klingen warn sehr scharf,

weshalb der Jäger nun reppen darf.

Und der Jäger denkt: Oh weh!

Open PvP is blöd, ich geh ins BG.


----------



## Rollinjo (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Des Schurken Klingen warn sehr scharf,
> 
> weshalb der Jäger nun reppen darf.
> 
> ...



Welch Geschicht wird jetzt weitergeführt,
welche hat uns mehr berührt,
die des Schurken Hinterhalt
oder des Jägers in taurischer Gestalt?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Rollinjo schrieb:


> Welch Geschicht wird jetzt weitergeführt,
> welche hat uns mehr berührt,
> die des Schurken Hinterhalt
> oder des Jägers in taurischer Gestalt?




 Die Geschicht' des Jägers ist interessant,

im BG ist er schließlich weithin bekannt.

Er will dort nur sehr viele Kills,

besitzt aber selten die nötigen Skills.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Die Geschicht' des Jägers ist interessant,
> 
> im BG ist er schließlich weithin bekannt.
> 
> ...



Der Jäger ist von Blutdurst voll
den Feind zu töten, das ist toll
doch auch im besten Ballteground
der Jäger häufig nur noch staunt.

Da schreit der eine mach das so
der ander sagt das is fürs Klo
nur ich hab voll die Ahnung hier
drum folg nur einem, nämlich mir

dem Jäger vom Geschrei vergrätzt
ist es egal wen er verletzt
er schiesst auf alles was da rennt
denn schiessen ist sein Haupttalent


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Jäger ist von Blutdurst voll
> den Feind zu töten, das ist toll
> doch auch im besten Ballteground
> der Jäger häufig nur noch staunt.
> ...



Doch etwas gibt dem Gegner Mut,

im 1vs1 ist er gar nicht gut.

Er haut zwar ganz guten Schaden rein,

doch ohne Abhärtung will er vor Frust fast schrein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch etwas gibt dem Gegner Mut,
> 
> im 1vs1 ist er gar nicht gut.
> 
> ...



das Stierlein denkt sich gar nicht zart
bei mir ist wirklich alles hart
warum haun die mich dauernd um
ich bin ein Ochs und doch nicht dumm?


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das Stierlein denkt sich gar nicht zart
> bei mir ist wirklich alles hart
> warum haun die mich dauernd um
> ich bin ein Ochs und doch nicht dumm?



Die Kuh hat vom anstrengenden PvP genug,

bestellt sich nachdenklich ein Bier - nen ganzen Krug.

Und überlegt - mit sich selbst im Streit,

ob man ohne Abhärtung nicht lieber beim PvE bleibt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Die Kuh hat vom anstrengenden PvP genug,
> 
> bestellt sich nachdenklich ein Bier - nen ganzen Krug.
> 
> ...



doch PVE das ist zur Zeit
dem Stierchen halt ein wenig leid
weil keiner mehr den tauren grüßt
und nur noch durch die Innies düst


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> doch PVE das ist zur Zeit
> dem Stierchen halt ein wenig leid
> weil keiner mehr den tauren grüßt
> und nur noch durch die Innies düst



Doch die Kuh die bleibt dem Raiden treu,

schließlich gibts ne Raid-Instanz, ganz neu!

Den gefährlichen Halion aus dem Rubinsanktum,

um ihn zu legen treibt er sich oft in Raids herum.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Doch die Kuh die bleibt dem Raiden treu,
> 
> schließlich gibts ne Raid-Instanz, ganz neu!
> 
> ...



ups jetzt bin ich raus ich raide nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ups jetzt bin ich raus ich raide nie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach das solltest du mal probieren,

und die vielen Bosse studieren.

Einen von denen umzuhaun macht echt Spaß,

und deshalb gibt der Raid jeden Raidabend Vollgas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 

Doch jeder macht was andres gern,

und der Gedanke liegt nicht fern:

Per Beruf herzustellen viele Sachen,

und in der ganzen Welt Erfolge zu machen.


----------



## BillyChapel (9. Juli 2010)

Er jagd den Marken hinterher

Und sieht das schöne WoW nicht mehr

Ach war'n die Zeiten früher schön

Man wollte gern in Gruppe gehn



Mit "Krautkontroul" und A-O-E

Tat man den bösen Mobs gern weh

Man musste schon gemeinsam denken

und so das Gruppenspiel noch lenken



Doch jeder Boss tut heute zittern

Wenn Gruppe naht mit Todesrittern

Mit "Mäitsches" und mit fiesen "Hieler"

Kämpft Gruppe heute nicht subtiler



Ob Taurenkrieger, Menschenschurke

Ob Zwergenjäger, Gnomengurke

Ein jeder hat Ausrüstung fett

Für Inimobs ist das nicht nett


So sind schon alle Bosse "daun"

Bleibt PvP nur um sich zu haun

Mit Ally, Horde in Alterac

Geht man sich dort auch auf den Sack


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Ach das solltest du mal probieren,
> 
> und die vielen Bosse studieren.
> 
> ...



Ach nein das geht mir viel zu lang
und dann der Wiederholung Zwang
nach der harten Arbeit Schweiss
ist raiden mir zuviel des Fleiß


edit : juhu Billy endlich mal was mit Versmaß thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ach nein das geht mir viel zu lang
> und dann der Wiederholung Zwang
> nach der harten Arbeit Schweiss
> ist raiden mir zuviel des Fleiß
> ...



Jeder hat ne eigne Meinung,

und ändern will ich nicht die Einstellung.

Doch eure Reime kann ich nicht toppen,

sollte ich das Dichten lieber stoppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Jeder hat ne eigne Meinung,
> 
> und ändern will ich nicht die Einstellung.
> 
> ...



meine werter Herr auf keinen Fall
denn den allergrößten Knall
hat nich wer ohne Vermaß dichtet
denn der der gar kein Werk verrichtet.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> meine werter Herr auf keinen Fall
> denn den allergrößten Knall
> hat nich wer ohne Vermaß dichtet
> denn der der gar kein Werk verrichtet.



Ich dichte doch ohne Versmaß ?

Es macht mir einfach Riesenspaß.

Ich schreibe einfach frei heraus,

für viele Augen ist das ein Graus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Ich dichte doch ohne Versmaß ?
> 
> Es macht mir einfach Riesenspaß.
> 
> ...




das ist ok und kein Problem
man kann es ja sehr wohl verstehn
und ist es jemands Auges Graus
dann nimmt dein Stier es ihm fix raus


----------



## BillyChapel (9. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler hat schon Recht

Ein WoW-Vers ist nicht schlecht

nur weil er holprig hier erkeimt

Viel besser schlecht, als nie gereimt


So schauen wir gen Orgrimmar

Dass Cata kommt in diesem Jahr

Und Lava durch die Lande fließt

Des Todes Schwinge Hass vergießt


Die Welt sie wird sich jäh verändern

In Kalimdor und vielen Ländern

Wo Wüste war wird Grün erblühen

Wohl auch in Mulgore bei den Kühen


In Tausend Nadeln wird man tanzen

Wird man vollstopfen seinen Ranzen

Der Größenwahn die Gnome trifft

Vom Hauptstadtglück voll zugekifft


Und weil der Schneestrum ist in Rente

Verhunzt man schnell noch die Talente

So muss der Priester dann wohl "tänken"

Der Schurke heilt mit seinen Tränken


Weil Cata so schön anders wird

Ist mancher Pala toll verwirrt

Weil sie die Blase ihm genommen

Die Rettungsleine zum Entkommen


Und auch in Sturmwind wird man sehen

Die Uhren werden anders gehen

Was einst beliebt und wohl vertraut

Hat dieser Schneesturm dann versaut


Doch kämpfen werden wir wie irre

ein jeder Troll und Taurenstiere

Wir werden uns den Spaß schon holen

Wenn Cata kommt, auf lauten Sohlen


----------



## HoHoBroSo? (9. Juli 2010)

Auf zu den neuen Landen
Mit Tanaris' Sanden
auf denen wir fanden
Elwynns böse Banden


Bald wächst dort kein Stück Moos
So Manchem gehts schon jetzt ind' Hos'
Bald wächst dort keine Ros'
So Mancher wird ziehen ein dunkles Los


Wie wollen wir das nur überleben
Wir wollen nach Freiheit streben
Die Pläne der Vergeltung weben
Dann wird sich Todesschwinge übel übergeben


Wir werden schon bald reite'
Auf Todesschwinges Oberweite
Zieh dir über das Tuch
Denn bald riechst du den Kampfesruch'


Klauen wir ihr die Kron'
Und dann auch ihren Sohn
Das stört uns dann nicht die Bohn'
Ein Brötchen essen mit viel Mohn


Das war dann der große Sieg
Todesschwinges Beine auseinander bieg'
Auf dem Friedhof sie bald lieg'
Todesschwinge dann nicht mehr viel wieg'


----------



## LordAzrael (9. Juli 2010)

HoHoBroSo? schrieb:


> Auf zu den neuen Landen
> Mit Tanaris' Sanden
> auf denen wir fanden
> Elwynns böse Banden
> ...


Todesschwinge war Tod, doch nun kam Xavius
Sein Herz unrein und voller verdrus
Nun war er doch der dunkle Albtraum
der heimsucht des Druiden schönem Traum

Dunkle Zeiten ziehen Über Azeroth herein
man fragt sich wie kann ein Traum gefährlich sein
Doch diese Träume halten einen gefangen
In dem sie einem Lügen vorsangen


----------



## BillyChapel (9. Juli 2010)

Doch wo ist der Jäger, wo ist er hin?

Der Jägersmann geht mir nicht aus dem Sinn

Ist er gefallen oder ist er in Not?

Ist er verletzt oder ist er gar tot?


----------



## Schiimon (9. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Doch wo ist der Jäger, wo ist er hin?
> 
> Der Jägersmann geht mir nicht aus dem Sinn
> 
> ...



Dort liegt er auf dem freien Feld,

hat sich doch bloß tot gestellt,

steht auf und hüpfet froh herum

und der Billy guckt nur dumm.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juli 2010)

Schiimon schrieb:


> Dort liegt er auf dem freien Feld,
> 
> hat sich doch bloß tot gestellt,
> 
> ...




dumm ist nur, dass er beim Springen
und fröhlich, lustig, lautem Singen
mit der dem Stier so eigner Kraft
in einen Taurenfladen stapft.

Das Gleichgewicht das geht ihm flöten
der Taurenmann der ist in Nöten
die Hufe wirbeln wild umher
doch alles Mühen hilft nicht mehr

er landet Rums in diesem Fladen
der Spott kam sofort nach dem Schaden
eine Gnomenmädchen zierlich fein
kriegt sich vor Lachen kaum noch ein



Edit:
Da ich ein unheilbarer Verbalexhibitionist bin, möchte ich gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen und auf zweite alte Thread von mir aufmerksam machen die gut zum Thema passen. Danke

WOW Gedichte Teil 1
WOW Gedichte Teil 2


----------



## Loina (10. Juli 2010)

das längste gedicht sollte es sein,

aus maximal 4 zeilen,

doch eininge sind stroh doof

und schreiben gleich ein ganzes buch


----------



## c-c-c-combo breaker (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dumm ist nur, dass er beim Springen
> und fröhlich, lustig, lautem Singen
> mit der dem Stier so eigner Kraft
> in einen Taurenfladen stapft.
> ...



Aus Hackepeter
Wird Kacke später


----------



## djjd (10. Juli 2010)

dann wach ich auf 
und stelle fest
der gnom der schurcke
hat mich umgefetzt


----------



## wertzû (10. Juli 2010)

Nur lese ich da
ein heftiges bla bla
was ist passiert?
hab ich eine kassiert?

bäh kann nicht reimen


----------



## EisblockError (10. Juli 2010)

Soll das ein zusammenhängendes Gedicht sein?

Jeder schreibt was komplett anderes was nichts mit dem vorhergegangenen zu tun hat.



Es war einmal der Kasimir,
der stand vor einem Ungetier,
bekam dann einen großen Schreck,
und lief vorm Ungetier dann weg


toll oder?

das trägt echt viel dazu bei


----------



## djjd (10. Juli 2010)

über einer fichtenwurtel
hörte ich einen wichtel furtzen


----------



## Soramac (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> dumm ist nur, dass er beim Springen
> und fröhlich, lustig, lautem Singen
> mit der dem Stier so eigner Kraft
> in einen Taurenfladen stapft.
> ...




Doch wer sucht nach Taure
kriegt nachher nur mächtig Haue
Was bleibt dem Gnom also im Sinn	
sich nach einem sicheren Plätzchen umzuseh'n


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Loina schrieb:


> das längste gedicht sollte es sein,
> 
> aus maximal 4 zeilen,
> 
> ...



Ich halt mich dran das kan man sehn
vier zeilen bei mir immer stehn
nur anstatt drei post ich sende
bring ichs in einem Post zuende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EisblockError schrieb:


> Soll das ein zusammenhängendes Gedicht sein?
> 
> Jeder schreibt was komplett anderes was nichts mit dem vorhergegangenen zu tun hat.



Der Eisblock wieder Fehler macht
und wird vom Ohri ausgelacht
lies doch den Thread mal ganz genau
dann wirst vllt auch du mal schlau






Soramac schrieb:


> Doch wer sucht nach Taure
> kriegt nachher nur mächtig Haue
> Was bleibt dem Gnom also im Sinn
> sich nach einem sicheren Plätzchen umzuseh'n



Der Taurenmann der bebt vor Zorn
und senkt im Rage tief sein Horn
nur eine Gedanke, nur ein Willen
die freche Gnomin will er killen.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Eisblock wieder Fehler macht
> und wird vom Ohri ausgelacht
> lies doch den Thread mal ganz genau
> dann wirst vllt auch du mal schlau



Genau Eisblock, haha!

nur Dichten das ist wunderbar.

Nur sollten wir wirklich mal probieren,

eine große Geschichte zu fabrizieren.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Taurenmann der bebt vor Zorn
> und senkt im Rage tief sein Horn
> nur eine Gedanke, nur ein Willen
> die freche Gnomin will er killen.



Wegen den Hörnern vermag er nicht,

die Gnomin zu sehen - ist aus der Sicht.

Und die Gnomin verschwindt ganz fix,

kennt da sehr sehr viele Tricks.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Genau Eisblock, haha!
> 
> nur Dichten das ist wunderbar.
> 
> ...



doch leider gibt es ein Problem
man kann beim Dichten gar nicht sehn
wer just zu dieser Schaffenszeit
den Thread mit seinem Werk erfreut

so kann es leider schnell passieren
das plötzlich viele existieren
ein jedes mit ner andren Richtung
und schnell verwirrt ist unsere Dichtung


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Wegen den Hörnern vermag er nicht,
> 
> die Gnomin zu sehen - ist aus der Sicht.
> 
> ...



Der Stier, der Taure rennt herum
und brüllt, "verdammt ich bin nicht dumm"
noch vor wenigen Sekunden
hab ich ne Gnomin hier gefunden


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> doch leider gibt es ein Problem
> man kann beim Dichten gar nicht sehn
> wer just zu dieser Schaffenszeit
> den Thread mit seinem Werk erfreut
> ...



Wir sollten versuchen im Gedränge,

nur zu eröffnen 2 Handlungsstränge. (maximal)

Wir wollen nach guten Reimen streben,

und nicht immer durcheinander reden.



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Stier, der Taure rennt herum
> und brüllt, "verdammt ich bin nicht dumm"
> noch vor wenigen Sekunden
> hab ich ne Gnomin hier gefunden



Die Gnomin versteckt sich :"husch husch",

schnell hinter einem ries'gen Busch.

Und hat von dort aus ganz sacht,

unsren netten Tauren ausgelacht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Die Gnomin versteckt sich :"husch husch",
> 
> schnell hinter einem ries'gen Busch.
> 
> ...



Die Ohren von dem Rindervieh
sind scharf und gut und irren nie
das mädchenhafte Kicherlachen
hilft ihm die Richtung auszumachen (Oo)


----------



## Dylanc (10. Juli 2010)

Lach langem Lauf über den Berg
Begegne ich auchnoch nem Zwerg
Der schießt mit einem Blitz nach mir
jetzt lieg ich tot auf einem pier


----------



## Dylanc (10. Juli 2010)

Nach langem Lauf über den Berg
begegne ich auchnoch nem Zwerg.
Der schießt mit einem Blitz nach mir
jetzt liegt ich tot auf einem Pier


----------



## I-mag (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Ohren von dem Rindervieh
> sind scharf und gut und irren nie
> das mädchenhafte Kicherlachen
> hilft ihm die Richtung auszumachen (Oo)




Da sieht er dann das Gnomen teil,
und holt gleich raus sein Hackebeil
er wirft das Beil nach dem kleinen Zwerg
doch der is schon weit weit über`m Berg


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Dylanc schrieb:


> Nach langem Lauf über den Berg
> begegne ich auchnoch nem Zwerg.
> Der schießt mit einem Blitz nach mir
> jetzt liegt ich tot auf einem Pier



Wieder ne neue Handlung die keimt,

gibts hier keinen der mit uns reimt ?



Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Ohren von dem Rindervieh
> sind scharf und gut und irren nie
> das mädchenhafte Kicherlachen
> hilft ihm die Richtung auszumachen (Oo)



Der Stier nähert sich ganz leise,

denkt: Hab dich, du kleine Meise!

Doch die Gnomin ist nicht dumm,

und schleicht um den Busch herum.

Edit: Macht mit dem Reim von I-mag weiter...


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

I-mag schrieb:


> Da sieht er dann das Gnomen teil,
> und holt gleich raus sein Hackebeil
> er wirft das Beil nach dem kleinen Zwerg
> doch der is schon weit weit über`m Berg



Doch kurz hinter dem sichren Berg
denkt sich der Gnom ich bin kein Zwerg
dem Taurenman dem dicken Bären
muss ich das wohl mal fein erklären


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Doch kurz hinter dem sichren Berg
> denkt sich der Gnom ich bin kein Zwerg
> dem Taurenman dem dicken Bären
> muss ich das wohl mal fein erklären



Und fragt nach in der großen Stadt:

"Macht wer mit mir nen Tauren platt" ?

40 Mann sind schnell beisammen, (typisch Allianz halt)

der Stier sollte nun wirklich bangen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Und fragt nach in der großen Stadt:
> 
> "Macht wer mit mir nen Tauren platt" ?
> 
> ...



Der Taure sucht in jedem Strauch
und unter Steinen sucht er auch.
als er bemerkt - der Boden zittert
und Allianzgestank er wittert


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der Taure sucht in jedem Strauch
> und unter Steinen sucht er auch.
> als er bemerkt - der Boden zittert
> und Allianzgestank er wittert



Selbst der mutige Hordler wird jetz kaum,

dem Gesindel ins Angesichte schaun.

Benutzt schnell seinen Ruhestein,

und geht in Orgrimmar offline.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Selbst der mutige Hordler wird jetz kaum,
> 
> dem Gesindel ins Angesichte schaun.
> 
> ...



hihi du hattest bloß Angst um deine Gnomin gibs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> hihi du hattest bloß Angst um deine Gnomin gibs zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, um den Tauren. Bin Hordespieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So jetz denkt mal gar nicht quer,

ne neue Handlung muss schnell her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rußler (10. Juli 2010)

Als kleiner Nachtelf fing ich an,

mit level 1, und Robe an.

mit meinem cast, ich nannt ihn Zorn,

nahm ich dann die Mobs aufs Korn.



Zunächst musst ich in dunkle lange,

Höhlen rein, mir wurd schnell bange.

Das Ei der Spinne , sollt ich holen,

Denn so wurd' es mir befohlen.


Ein Gegengift, das sollt ich brauen,

nach Pflanzen, Pilzen musst ich schauen,

und dann wurd ich mit level sieben,

nach Dolanaar, 'nem Dorf vertrieben.


Mit level 10, beim Lehrer dann,

schaut ich mir neue Skills grad an,

bekam ne Quest, nach Moonglade hin,

wo ich auch heut noch häufig bin.


Zum Bären konnt ich dann jetzt werden,

mehr Rüstung , Leben, wen'ger sterben,

als Tank dann in die Deathmines rein,

Van Cleef, der war gemein - das Schwein.


Mit vierzig dann ein superschneller ,

Tiger, aus de Reittierkeller.

kostete damals sehr viel Geld,

nun gut - ist was das ewig hällt.


Mit sechzig wars ne gute Wahl,

auf gradem Weg durchs Dark-Portal.

bereist' ich dann die Scherbenwelt,

als mächt'ger , grün equipter Held.



Bis siebzig wars für mich 'ne Qual,

es dauerte ewig, wiedermal.

doch 's hat sich gelohnt, das merkt' ich dann,

als ich dann ging ans raiden ran.



Erstmal der Prinz, der Malchezaar,

der war schon schwer , das erste ma,

doch gab für mich als Heildruiden,

nen super Kolben, hiergeblieben.



Nach ew'ger Zeit, der Verräter war tot,

epische Schlachten waren geschlagen,

kam nurnoch Kil'jaeden, ein mächtiger Gegner,

zu ihn mussten wir uns dann erst einmal wagen.

nach einigen vielen Monaten dann, war auch dieser Mob dann dran,

lag regungslos im Sunwell drin, er war wohl tot, und auch dahin.



Am dreizehnten elften zweitausendacht, 

kam Wrath of the Lichking, voller Pracht,

die Packung die war blau, nicht rot,

und schnell merkten alle,

World of Warcraft ist tot.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

Ein Toter Mensch ein faulig Wesen
schnappt morgens sich den Kehrebesen
um rein zu machen seine Kammer
und findet dabei einen Hammer


----------



## Rußler (10. Juli 2010)

WoW mit seiner Wucht,

führt manchen Spieler in die Sucht.


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (10. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Toter Mensch ein faulig Wesen
> schnappt morgens sich den Kehrebesen
> um rein zu machen seine Kammer
> und findet dabei einen Hammer



Auf nach HDS, mit dem Hammer,
verprügel ich noch jeden Schlammer,
jetzt ist der rote Proto mein,
so soll ein super tag doch sein.


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Sieh an, sieh an, ob Hammer, Axt

es kommt drauf an, wie du es "maxt"

Dem Gnom mal schnell die Birne spalten

Dafür nem Weib das Händchen halten


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Sieh an, sieh an, ob Hammer, Axt
> 
> es kommt drauf an, wie du es "maxt"
> 
> ...



Ich sollte nur ganz stark drauf achten
um nicht die Karte Arsch zu pachten
das ich im wilden Kampfesrausch
die beiden Dinge nicht vertausch


----------



## Loina (10. Juli 2010)

das weibchen aber hüpft hoch und runter,

und trägt natürlich auch nix drunter 

da kommt ein kleiner zwerg an

der sich denkt ob man die wohl poppen kann?


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Ach was, der Kampfrausch ist mir Schnuppe

Wenn ich davor küss eine Puppe

Dann kämpf ich auch, so sieht's der Mann

Mit einer ollen Bratenpfann'


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (10. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Ach was, der Kampfrausch ist mir Schnuppe
> 
> Wenn ich davor küss eine Puppe
> 
> ...



Ich brat mir lieber Ei und Speck, 
das haut noch jeden Tauren weg,
und noch einen Gnom dazu,
gewürzt,haut der die Nase zu.


----------



## Kersyl (10. Juli 2010)

Zerfetzahr-Mugh schrieb:


> Ich brat mir lieber Ei und Speck,
> das haut noch jeden Tauren weg,
> und noch einen Gnom dazu,
> gewürzt,haut der die Nase zu.



Den Gnom den lass ich lieber drin,
mit sowenig fleisch hats keinen Sinn,
Da koch ich lieber Tauren fleisch
und durchs leder werd ich auch noch reich^^


----------



## serius1607 (10. Juli 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Den Gnom den lass ich lieber drin,
> mit sowenig fleisch hats keinen Sinn,
> Da koch ich lieber Tauren fleisch
> und durchs leder werd ich auch noch reich^^



der gnom is traurig weint sich leer
auf einmal kommt ein böser bär
der bär der guckt mich böse an 
und sagt was willst du hier man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (10. Juli 2010)

Der Krieger guckt mich böse an
ich denke mir was will der man?
der man der wollte spielen 
und mir die haare rasieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serius1607 (10. Juli 2010)

Der hexer der flucht sehr doll 
doch dann sah ich ein troll
ein troll desen name fluch war
da war mir alles klar


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

serius1607 schrieb:


> Der Krieger guckt mich böse an
> ich denke mir was will der man?
> der man der wollte spielen
> und mir die haare rasieren
> ...




ich kann das net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die haare rasieren, nicht ganz
dafür doch lieber seinen taurenschwanz -.-
er zückt sein rasiermesser und starrt mich an
da fang ich schnell zu laufen an


----------



## serius1607 (10. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> ich kann das net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich war endlich angekommen
und war sehr besonnen 
auf einmal kam der krieger auch
ich suchte mir ein großen schlauch


----------



## serius1607 (10. Juli 2010)

Der gnom war sehr allein 
er wartete auf seinen mann
der mann der kam zu spät
und sagte er war beim beet


----------



## Rabenrecht (10. Juli 2010)

Mit viel spaß und voll im Suff

Schlug ich auf den ally druff

Doch dann merkte ich in der Tat

Dass der ally 3 level höher ward


----------



## Crush351 (10. Juli 2010)

Rabenrecht schrieb:


> Mit viel spaß und voll im Suff
> 
> Schlug ich auf den ally druff
> 
> ...



Schon lag ich im Staub,

zwischen all den schönen Laub.

Also rannte ich zum Leichnam,

Dch leider mit nur einem Arm.


----------



## mwallau (10. Juli 2010)

mit viel spaß stand ich vor thrall

und machte ihn kalt

seine wachen kommen oh schreck

und ich suchte schnell ein versteck


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Schon lag ich im Staub,
> 
> zwischen all den schönen Laub.
> 
> ...



ich fuhr zurück in meinen Körper hinein
so muss das in wow auch sein
dann stand ich auf trink und aas
da kam auch schon wieder der ally arsch


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

mwallau schrieb:


> mit viel spaß stand ich vor thrall
> 
> und machte ihn kalt
> 
> ...



Aber sie finden mich doch weil ich kein skill habe
wärend ich mich grade an einer leiche labe
ich laufe weg und falle hin
dann seh ich nurnoch, wie ich tot bin


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Nun spielt doch mit das macht echt spaß
sonst tret ich euch in euren arsch
mir ist so langweilig das geht kaum
viel lieber wär ich, im smaragtgrünen traum


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Nun spiel ich allein, das kann nicht sein
mir fällt langsam nurnoch scheisse ein
ich push mal den thread, scheiss auf die moderatoren
egal, dann machen sie mir halt lange ohren


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (10. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Nun spiel ich allein, das kann nicht sein
> mir fällt langsam nurnoch scheisse ein
> ich push mal den thread, scheiss auf die moderatoren
> egal, dann machen sie mir halt lange ohren



Ich schieb dir gleich was in den Mund,
bis jener wird ganz dolle wund,
bleib doch einfach mal beim Thema,
benimmst dich fast so wie ein Bremer.


----------



## mwallau (10. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Aber sie finden mich doch weil ich kein skill habe
> wärend ich mich grade an einer leiche labe
> ich laufe weg und falle hin
> dann seh ich nurnoch, wie ich tot bin




ich war nicht tot was für ein segen

die hordler sagten hau mir eine rein

ich mit einen grinsen und schlage die kapput

und fliehe aus orgrimmar und die wachen lagen alle tot


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

mwallau schrieb:


> ich war nicht tot was für ein segen
> 
> die hordler sagten hau mir eine rein
> 
> ...



da reimt sich ja garnix -.-


----------



## Yokobana (10. Juli 2010)

> ich war nicht tot was für ein segen
> 
> die hordler sagten hau mir eine rein
> 
> ...



Ich hab gelacht bei dem Reim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghazemeister (10. Juli 2010)

Außer einer der Wachen, der stand noch da
und sagte mir in leichtem ermessen
bei mir ist alles klar
doch ich würde gerne etwas essen


----------



## mwallau (10. Juli 2010)

Killerbee wieso schreibste nix mehr xD


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Der König von Sturmwind? Und war er verkleidet?

Sah man den Ausschlag an dem er so leidet?

Ich glaube das war nicht der König nein nein

Das konnte doch wirklich nur ein Hochstapler sein


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Der Mensch er war ein Taurenhasser

 Untoten gab er Weihewasser

 Und stach dem Blutelf in sein Herz

 Wollt so die Horde ausgemerz



 So macht er sich von Sturmwind auf

 Nimmt langen Weg er sich in Kauf

 Schwimmt rüber bis nach Kalimdor

 Und knöpft sich dort die Trolle vor



 Die Orkse auch vor Orgrimmar

 Und weil er schön beim Metzeln war

 Fuhr er zurück nach Unterstadt

 Und machte dort Untote platt



 Das Blut es lief von seiner Klinge

 Und wer vernahm die Kampfesstimme

 Gefror zu Eis, oh welche Not

 Das Volk der Horde war fast tot



 Dunkel schien der Mond hernieder

 Auf all die abgetrennten Glieder

 Der Leichenberg war riesig groß

 Das war der Horde letztes Los



 Doch war die Rechnung nicht gemacht

 Thrall überlebt diese blut’ge Nacht

 Und macht sich auf den Töter dann

 Zu morden schließlich irgendwann



 Und während dieser letzten Feier

 In Sturmwind zum Gekling der Leier

 Schleicht er sich an durch U-Bahns Schacht

 Von IF her wo niemand wacht



 Den ersten tat er nur erstechen

 Den zweiten würgen bis zum Erbrechen

 Den vierten, fünften, sechsten so

 Den Kopf dann stecken in ein Klo



 Im Kampfrausch er sich so befindet

 Sich gar nicht schont, die Gegner schindet

 Bis schließlich Sturmwind fast gefallen

 Hört schon den Siegesschrei erhallen



 Doch plötzlich....


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2010)

Doch plötzlich... Viel mir mal wieder diese olle Kamelle ein,

Wie können mein Gedanken so verworren sein,

Aus irgendeinem Grunde dachte ich dabei daran,

Wie Sargeras steckte im Bengel von Milas Aran.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (10. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Doch plötzlich... Viel mir mal wieder diese olle Kamelle ein,
> 
> Wie können mein Gedanken so verworren sein,
> 
> ...




Wo ich grad an Sargeras denk'

Und dabei meinen Schädel senk'

Wie mags wohl um Ner' Zhul steh'n?

Ihm wirds hoffentlich ganz gut gehn.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2010)

Wart mal kurz, ich steh in Stormwind rum,

Über Promis denken ist grad dumm,

Lieber mach ich die letzten Allies hier kalt,

Und jage Elfen in Elwynns Wald,




Der Monolog hat hier sein Ende,

Genauso wie die Menschenreste,

Über das Blutbad sprechen Wände Bände,

Sturmwind ist in Horden-Hände,


----------



## Sprite13 (10. Juli 2010)

Schweiß bedeckt wache ich auf

auf welchem Trip war ich denn drauf?

Bevor Hordler rein nach Sturmwind rushen

sollten sie erstmal lern' sich selbst zu waschen ..


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Das war kein Traum, das war echt so
Sturmwind brannte lichterloh
Blut und Schreie überall
Hordenflagge auf jedem Wall


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2010)

Ein Happy End,

Da Sturmwind brennt,

Wir ändern mal den Point of View,

Und schauen den Tüfftlern in Gnomeregan zu,


----------



## Crush351 (10. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ein Happy End,
> 
> Da Sturmwind brennt,
> 
> ...



Die tüfteln da an etwas herum,

denn sie sind garnicht so dumm.

Es ist groß, und aus Metall.

Aber nichts aus den All.


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

mwallau schrieb:


> Killerbee wieso schreibste nix mehr xD



Es tut mir leid
gleich weiste bescheid
ich war kurz weg
aus einem bestimten zweck


aba den verrat ich dochnet xD


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Juli 2010)

Die Gnome basteln an einer Kanone

Saures zu geben wie eine Zitrone

Gerichtet auf die Unterstadt

Die schon sehr bald keinen Namen mehr hat


----------



## pingu77 (10. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Die Gnome basteln an einer Kanone
> 
> Saures zu geben wie eine Zitrone
> 
> ...



Doch da kam eine Händlerin, eine Untote

Die hatte viele gute Angebote

Die Gnome fanden Interesse

An der Tauren-Hoden-Presse


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Die tüfteln da an etwas herum,
> 
> denn sie sind garnicht so dumm.
> 
> ...



Doch sie sind klein
so muss das sein
sie werden verprügelt
mit einer belagerungsmaschine plattgebügelt


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Doch da kam eine Händlerin, eine Untote
> 
> Die hatte viele gute Angebote
> 
> ...



Doch was nicht so gut war
ist die benötigte gnomen schar
denn ein gnom alleine reicht nicht
der kriegt vom schieben nur schweis im gesich

denn ein gnom allein
ist viel zu klein
um die hoden presse zu steuern
müssen viel mehr gnome rein


----------



## John.D.Dorian (10. Juli 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Die tüfteln da an etwas herum,
> 
> denn sie sind garnicht so dumm.
> 
> ...




Ein Gnom erschreckt, 's ist ein Graus
da gehen ihm die Schrauben aus
Schnell rennt er ins Auktionshaus
wo er trifft sein Freund Klaus


----------



## pingu77 (10. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Doch was nicht so gut war
> ist die benötigte gnomen schar
> denn ein gnom alleine reicht nicht
> der kriegt vom schieben nur schweis im gesicht



Also holten sie ihre Kollegen

Um die Tauren umzulegen

Doch erst mussten sie bezahlen

Da war es aus mit ihrem Strahlen


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Also holten sie ihre Kollegen
> 
> Um die Tauren umzulegen
> 
> ...



Denn die Gnome hatten kein Geld
auch nicht in dieser Mystischen Welt
dennoch gaben sie nicht auf
und namen gold schulden in kauf


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2010)

Doch ein Ingeniuer dachte er wär weise,

Baute er eine Goldmaschine,

Doch leider explodierte diese,

Er dachte sich so eine Sch.........neise,


----------



## pingu77 (10. Juli 2010)

Dann machten sie sich auf den Weg

Doch sie wurden umgelegt

Von den großen Taurenriesen

Die grade fraßen auf den Wiesen


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2010)

Gnomenfleisch mit Gras,

Total verrückt,

Dem Volk ist kullinarisch noch nie was geglückt,

Wenigstens kennen sie sich aus mit Millch und Kas'


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Doch ein Ingeniuer dachte er wär weise,
> 
> Baute er eine Goldmaschine,
> 
> ...



(Habs mal so geändert wie es mehr im Sinne eines Gedichtes ist (entweder reihe nach reihe reimt sich oder mit einer pause aba net mit 2 reihen pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!^^


Überall liegen Zahnräder und Einzelteile rum
doch Gnomen sind nicht so dumm
sie sammeln sie ein und versuchens erneut
wobei manch gnom den versuch schon jetzt bereut.


----------



## pingu77 (10. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> (Habs mal so geändert wie es mehr im Sinne eines Gedichtes ist (entweder reihe nach reihe reimt sich oder mit einer pause aba net mit 2 reihen pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Denn es haut jetzt garnix hin
Da kam es ihnen in den Sinn
Die bärtigen Zwerge zu holen
Und vielleicht noch Dieter Bohlen


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gnomenfleisch mit Gras,
> 
> Total verrückt,
> 
> ...



Die Gnomen Tüfteln lieber herum
auch das meistens leider eher mit bumm
doch aufgeben tun sie nicht
nichtmal wenn sich jemand etwas bricht


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

pingu77 schrieb:


> Denn es haut jetzt garnix hin
> Da kam es ihnen in den Sinn
> Die bärtigen Zwerge zu holen
> Und vielleicht noch Dieter Bohlen



Doch Bohlen liegt im krankenhaus
sieht malwieder nach Penisbruch aus
was sollen sie jetzt bloß machen
am ende wirds eh wieder krachen


----------



## John.D.Dorian (10. Juli 2010)

Doch ein Gnom will Karriere machen
und so packt er seine Sachen
So kommt er nach Beutebucht
wo er seinen Lehrer sucht


----------



## KillerBee666 (10. Juli 2010)

John.D.Dorian schrieb:


> Doch ein Gnom will Karriere machen
> und so packt er seine Sachen
> So kommt er nach Beutebucht
> wo er seinen Lehrer sucht



Was der ihm bloß beibringen soll
Der lehrer kann nämlich garnichts toll
das einzige worin er gut zu seien scheint
ist wenn eine hübsche dame weint


----------



## John.D.Dorian (11. Juli 2010)

Nun lernt er ein Mädchen kennen 
und bringt es sogleich zum flennen
Der Lehrer ist sehr stolz
und schenkt ihm einen Stab aus Holz (cO)


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

Plötzlich kam aus Lichtes Schatten

ein Schurke, um mich zu bestatten

Doch zuerst traf ihn mein kleines Pet

Das fand der Schurke garnicht nett


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Hmpf dann geh ich halt ins bett
hier ist ja gar nichts los
das find ich von euch echt nicht nett
Wo seid ihr denn alle blos


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Plötzlich kam aus Lichtes Schatten
> 
> ein Schurke, um mich zu bestatten
> 
> ...



Vanish und schon war er weg
Da lag schon wieder ne leiche im dreck
Ich stellte ein leuchtfeuer doch das ging daneben
da merkte ich ihn an mir kleben


Nun geh ich echt :O


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hmpf dann geh ich halt ins bett
> hier ist ja gar nichts los
> das find ich von euch echt nicht nett
> Wo seid ihr denn alle blos



Ach dann gehe doch ins Bett

Auch ich, find das nicht nett

Den nun, da ich alleine bin

macht das schreiben, keinen sinn


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Vanish und schon war er weg
> Da lag schon wieder ne leiche im dreck
> Ich stellte ein leuchtfeuer doch das ging daneben
> da merkte ich ihn an mir kleben
> ...



Ich kenn da so nen Mage oder so einen Feuerflemmer,
wann er castet denkst Du,Du stehst mitten im Bunsenbrenner.
Da bringt Vanish nichts und auch kein schreien,
wenn er Dich als Schwein sehen will dann soll das so sein!


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> Vanish und schon war er weg
> Da lag schon wieder ne leiche im dreck
> Ich stellte ein leuchtfeuer doch das ging daneben
> da merkte ich ihn an mir kleben



Er hieb ein auf mich mit Dolchen
man merkte schnell, er wollt mich molchen.
Ich ließ mich fallen, stellte mich tot,
doch mein Pet, es bracht mich schnell in Not.

Es blieb einfach stehn und starrte auf mich
und ich lag dort im Dreck, machte mich völlig lächerlich.
Der Schurke nur lachte und auf mich einhieb,
wenn der so weitermacht bin ich bald ein Sieb.


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Vanish und schon war er weg
> Da lag schon wieder ne leiche im dreck
> Ich stellte ein leuchtfeuer doch das ging daneben
> da merkte ich ihn an mir kleben



Da wurd es zeit für des schurken qual

Er ließ mir schließlich keine wahl

Der Rückzug wurde ausgenutzt

und mit dem Schurken der Boden geputzt


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

Erwin schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so nen Mage oder so einen Feuerflemmer,
> wann er castet denkst Du,Du stehst mitten im Bunsenbrenner.
> Da bringt Vanish nichts und auch kein schreien,
> wenn er Dich als Schwein sehen will dann soll das so sein!



Gut ich bin Druide und ne Katz
wenn ich den Zerfleische dann ratzfatz
Schlecht für dich, Feuer hin oder her
Aber was bald treibt eine Leiche mehr im meer


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Da wurd es zeit für des schurken qual
> 
> Er ließ mir schließlich keine wahl
> 
> ...



Geputzt, wie kann das denn sein
das geht in mein Kopf nicht rein
Denn eigendlich war der jäger doch fast tot
war er etwa beastmaster und sein pet wurde rot?


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

Was für komische Dinge mit mir geschehen,
ich schein mehr Persönlichkeiten zu haben.
Ich sollte zum Psychiater gehen,
der kann sich an mir laben.

Ein Ereignis mit gleich so vielen Ausgängen
lässt mich im Leeren hängen.
Wie kommts, dass so viel passierte?
Wars ein Schlag zu viel, den ich kassierte?


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Gut ich bin Druide und ne Katz
> 
> wenn ich den Zerfleische dan ratzfatz
> 
> ...



Ins meer mit ihm? Das darf nicht sein
werfen schon genug leute ihren müll rein
das hat den cataclysmus ausgelöst
schon bald sind wir alle entblöst


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Erwin schrieb:


> Ich kenn da so nen Mage oder so einen Feuerflemmer,
> wann er castet denkst Du,Du stehst mitten im Bunsenbrenner.
> Da bringt Vanish nichts und auch kein schreien,
> wenn er Dich als Schwein sehen will dann soll das so sein!



Hat der die Schildkröte nicht?
Wasn das fürn Arschgesicht
Das kann nicht sein so wenig skill
an seiner stelle wär ich jetzt stilll

Vorallem würd mich interessieren
Kann der mit Magie wasser einfrieren
Oder findet der nur Feuer gut
Welches verbrennt das rote Blut

Arkanmagie allen vorran
ist etwas was jeder magier kann
Doch meistern tun es kaum welche
Verwandeln sich dabei selbst in elche


----------



## Wanra (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hat der die Schildkröte nicht?
> Wasn das fürn Arschgesicht
> Das kann nicht sein so wenig skill
> an seiner stelle wär ich jetzt stilll



Oh weh was für ne sauerei
so dumm darf man doch nicht sein
aber silencen darf man nicht
sowas wäre schlimmer als ein schlag ins gesicht!


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

Man nennt mich Schamane, ich kann euch beistehn.
Ihr müsst nur laut genug nach mir flehn.
Ob tot zu Wasser, zu Lande oder zur Luft
hol ich euch raus aus eurer Gruft.

Wem meine Hilfe vonnöten ist
soll sprechen, jedoch keinen Mist.
Auch kann ich schleudern viele Blitze
und unterhalten mit einem der Witze.


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Hat der die Schildkröte nicht?
> Wasn das fürn Arschgesicht
> Das kann nicht sein so wenig skill
> an seiner stelle wär ich jetzt stilll



Still, Das ist ein Schurke immer


meistens siehst du danach Gottes Schimmer

Nur selten erblickt man nochmal das Tageslicht

Aber dieser Schurke, ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Wolverrive (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Er hieb ein auf mich mit Dolchen
> man merkte schnell, er wollt mich molchen.
> Ich ließ mich fallen, stellte mich tot,
> doch mein Pet, es bracht mich schnell in Not.
> ...



so überlegte ich und schrieb
im allerletzten trieb der druch mich kam, 
auch wenn, in der hordes namn, in voller schman, 
so bitte rettet mich ich bin in not, 
so kam einer mit waffe voller schrot, 
ein jäger voller tatendrang,
der ally tot, de bg in lot, 
die HORDE LEBE EIN LEBEN LANG.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Wanra schrieb:


> Oh weh was für ne sauerei
> so dumm darf man doch nicht sein
> aber silencen darf man nicht
> sowas wäre schlimmer als ein schlag ins gesicht!



Gegen einen Schurken wäre das Tatzächlich dumm
Dagegen helfen doch eher spells mit bumm
zum beispiel mal einen pyroschlag ins Maul
Dann flüchtet der Schurke schnell auf seinem Gaul


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ins meer mit ihm? Das darf nicht sein
> werfen schon genug leute ihren müll rein
> das hat den cataclysmus ausgelöst
> schon bald sind wir alle entblöst



Es wird immer Helden geben
Auch wenn Welt aufhört zu Leben
Troz des Bösen Deathwing Willen
Jede Mutter, könnte einen Helden stillen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Wolverrive schrieb:


> so überlegte ich und schrieb
> im allerletzten trieb der druch mich kam,
> auch wenn, in der hordes namn, in voller schman,
> so bitte rettet mich ich bin in not,
> ...



Doch tut sies nicht, ist auchnett schlimm
denn die verlassenen kriegens hinn
Die fürchten nichts was noch lebt
solange es ihnen nicht zwischen ihren zähnen klebt


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

Für die Horde, mein Freund! Da sind wir uns eins.
Doch Gespür für den Jäger habe ich keins.
Mir sind die Kräfte der Natur zu eigen,
dies kann ich dir gern und oft zeigen.

Mit Blitzen und Lava mein Feind ich berharke,
wie nachts euch plagt eine fiese Schnarke.
Auch heilende Kraft durch meine Hände fließt,
das Leben deines Körpers wie neu ersprießt.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Es wird immer Helden geben
> Auch wenn Welt aufhört zu Leben
> Troz des Bösen Deathwing Willen
> Jede Mutter, könnte einen Helden stillen



Doch was hilft Heldenmut
Wenn niemand sonst was gegen Deathwing tut
Alleine haut das Niemals hin
in die Instanz gehören mindestens 10 leute drin


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Gegen einen Schurken wäre das Tatzächlich dumm
> Dagegen helfen doch eher spells mit bumm
> zum beispiel mal einen pyroschlag ins Maul
> Dann flüchtet der Schurke schnell auf seinem Gaul



Wie will er denn fliehen
Krümmend vor schmerz
Der könnt nichts mehr ausser liegen
Das erwärmt jedem Stoffi das Herz


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Für die Horde, mein Freund! Da sind wir uns eins.
> Doch Gespür für den Jäger habe ich keins.
> Mir sind die Kräfte der Natur zu eigen,
> dies kann ich dir gern und oft zeigen.
> ...



Die Kräfte der Natur hören auf des Tauren schamanens Ruf
Oh man, da klebt schon wieder son drecks gnom unter seinem Huf
Wie kriegt man die scheisse bloß weg, das klebt wie Sau
ich schlage vor zum saubermachen von sowas, such dir eine Frau


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Doch was hilft Heldenmut
> Wenn niemand sonst was gegen Deathwing tut
> Alleine haut das Niemals hin
> in die Instanz gehören mindestens 10 leute drin



Was? nur 10? das ist zuviel!
Jeder 2te hört auf mit dem spiel
Doch nach 2 wochen ewiger trauer
wird eingerissen, Die seelische Mauer


----------



## Wolverrive (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Doch tut sies nicht, ist auchnett schlimm
> denn die verlassenen kriegens hinn
> Die fürchten nichts was noch lebt
> solange es ihnen nicht zwischen ihren zähnen klebt



doch mal ein ally stück zwischen den zähnen hängt, 
die horde weiß wie man es längt, das bg zu bringt zum sieg,
zugleich man weiß wem das siegen liegt. !


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> Doch tut sies nicht, ist auchnett schlimm
> denn die verlassenen kriegens hinn
> Die fürchten nichts was noch lebt
> solange es ihnen nicht zwischen ihren zähnen klebt



Ihr Knochengerüste fürchtet vor nix?
Das kann man schon schaffen.
Wenn Tauren sich zusammenraffen
geht Undercity unter ganz fix.

Doch wir haben einen gemeinsamen Feind.
Die Allianz ist die Prügel mehr wert.
Wenn wir zusammenhalten wird nichts wie es scheint
und das Innere zu Äußerst wird gekehrt.

Die tumben Menschen, Gnome und Zwergen
sind nichts weiter als lausige Schergen.
Jeder Goblin kann sie im Nu bezwingen
ohne das die Waffen lang klingen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Wie will er den fliehen
> Krümmend vor schmerz
> Der könnt nichts mehr ausser liegen
> Das erwärmt jedem Stoffi das Herz



Doch was bringt schon hitze gegen das kaltblut der Schurken
Mit feuer verbrennste höchstens nen paar Gurken
Um nen Schurken zu töten brauchste Ghoul
Denn Todesritter sind imba, und vorallem Schwul


----------



## Königmarcus (11. Juli 2010)

zicke zacke
hühnerkacke


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ihr Knochengerüste fürchtet vor nix?
> Das kann man schon schaffen.
> Wenn Tauren sich zusammenraffen
> geht Undercity unter ganz fix.



Es geht darum, wenn Alle Sterben
Sie ganz schnell zu verlassenen Werden
Und aus diesem grund wird die horde Siegen
Und die allianz und alles leben aus dieser welt Fliegen


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> zicke zacke
> hühnerkacke



Ja, das passt perfekt zum Thema, 
und hat ein perfektes Reimschema.
Aber kommen wir zurück zu unserem Gefecht
ist es nur mit Worten oder ist es auch echt?


----------



## Arthas1993 (11. Juli 2010)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Traue Blizzard Entertaiment nicht, 
und hoffentlich erkennst dus früh genug
WoW ist blanker Betrug !!!


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Königmarcus schrieb:


> zicke zacke
> hühnerkacke



Was soll der Dreck, das ist ein Ernstes Thema
Wir Reimen schlieslich nach einem Bestimmten Schema
Es geht darum spaß zu haben und zu lachen
Und nicht gelangweilt ins Bett zu Krachen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Ja, das passt perfekt zum Thema,
> und hat ein perfektes Reimschema.
> Aber kommen wir zurück zu unserem Gefecht
> ist es nur mit Worten oder ist es auch echt?



Verdammt du hattest die selbe Ide mit Thema und Schema (nein habs echt net geklaut habe fast 2 min für das schreiben gebraucht xD)


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Arthas1993 schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschicht?
> Traue Blizzard Entertaiment nicht,
> und hoffentlich erkennst dus früh genug
> WoW ist blanker Betrug !!!



Tz, jemand der sich Arthas Nennt
ist jemand der unter der bettdecke Flennt
Der kann nämlich nur bei licht Einpennen
sonst fängt er erneut an zu Flennen


----------



## TheStormrider (11. Juli 2010)

Nun lasst uns den Anschluss nicht verlieren,

denn wir wollen uns nicht fearen

lassen von blöden Personen

denn wir müssen unsre Nerven schonen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Nun lasst uns den Anschluss nicht verlieren,
> 
> denn wir wollen uns nicht fearen
> 
> ...


Da geb ich dir recht, lassen wirs sein
der dreck gehört in den Thread nicht rein
zurück zum thema wo waren wir noch
In wow bin ich ein ganz guter Koch


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> Es geht darum, wenn Alle Sterben
> Sie ganz schnell zu verlassenen Werden
> Und aus diesem grund wird die horde Siegen
> Und die allianz und alles leben aus dieser welt Fliegen



Nekromantie ist den Verlassenen zuwider,
ausserdem ist es viel zu bider.
Die Verlassenen bekommen Nachschub durch der Geißel Truppen
wenn auch nur von kleinen Gruppen.

Durch den Tod von Arthas, dem Menethil
wurde es in ihren Köpfen ganz still.
Ner'zhuls Kontrolle sie verließ
und so ein Teil zur Horde stieß.

Mehr wird nicht kommen, denn wie oben gesagt
wird bei den verlassenen nicht nach Nekromantie gefragt.
Es erinnert zu stark an Arthas Weisen.
Zumal man sich nicht vom Willen des Beschwörers kann losreissen.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Die tumben Menschen, Gnome und Zwergen
> sind nichts weiter als lausige Schergen.
> Jeder Goblin kann sie im Nu bezwingen
> ohne das die Waffen lang klingen.



Vermutlich schon, da geb ich dir recht
Die allianz liegt Kopfüber im Dreck
Getötet gehört die Ganze drecks Sippe
Wir hingegen Springen dem Tod von der Schippe


----------



## Koradas (11. Juli 2010)

Es ist wohl für mich mal an der Zeit

Werde nun das spiel beenden

Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal

Nun winkt mir zu mit offenen Händen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nekromantie ist den Verlassenen zuwider,
> ausserdem ist es viel zu bider.
> Die Verlassenen bekommen Nachschub durch der Geißel Truppen
> wenn auch nur von kleinen Gruppen.
> ...




Nekromantie bei den verlassenen verboten?
Ach darum kann mein Untoter manche gegner nicht Looten
Dennoch Beschwören ihre Warlocks viele Dämonen
Die sich im gefächt gegen die Allianz wirklich Lohnen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Es ist wohl für mich mal an der Zeit
> 
> Werde nun das spiel beenden
> 
> ...



Wie kann ich mit Offenen Händen winken
Höchstens nebenbei nen glas wasser Trinken
Und auch dann nur mit einer hand
Mit dem rücken steh ich jetzt zur wand

(jetzt ergibts kein sinn mehr und bin müde ich geh pennen^^ und ne da war kein reim drin) :O


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2010)

Sieht so aus als hätte ich nun freie Bahn,

Ja nun kommt ein Queerreim wieder,

Ist er auch dem ein oder anderen zu bieder,

Befinden wir uns nun in Gadgetzan,




In der Arena wird um die Wette gedichtet,

Da fällt auch mal ein kreuzender Reim,

Die Verlierer werden schon geschichtet,

Und kommen auf Kodos Heim,




Und im klassischen Stil,

So steht's im Profil,

Reim Gadgetzan Star,

Nur in Form des Paar,




Die kleine Arena mit den großen Siegern,

Die ganzen Verlierer und auch Sieger,

All die Wetten und Betrüger,

Gadgetzan ist mir halt lieber,




Milch macht müde Männder munter,

In Stabform treibe ich's noch bunter,

Ich will in Gadgetzan im Feinde bezwingen,

Und in der Arena Gold und Ruhm erringen,




Die Sonne brennt wie glühend Stahl,

Druiden feuern Mondes Strahl,

Die Schurken erdolchen gern von Hinten,

Bevor sie ihre Opfer auswinden,




Der Krieger schneidet Sehnen raus,

Der Priester schmelzt dir das Gesicht,

Aus dieser Arena kommst du nur herraus,

Wenn du der Roxxor bist,




Die Arena von Gadgetzan,

Hier ist Blut gepaart mit Wahn,

Gold vermehrt sich durch Kabale,

Die Umkehrfunktion von Ableitungen sind Integrale,


----------



## Wolverrive (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Nekromantie ist den Verlassenen zuwider,
> ausserdem ist es viel zu bider.
> Die Verlassenen bekommen Nachschub durch der Geißel Truppen
> wenn auch nur von kleinen Gruppen.
> ...



ein ende arthas soll dass heißen? 
wo doch das böse northrends zusammengeschweißen? 
so glaube ich doch kaum des arthas tode,
es wäre doch kaum in blizzards mode, 
erwecke das unternehmen doch ihn wieder,
zusammen mit seinen untoten kriegern, 
im nächsten add on als unltimativen boss, 
erneut als legendary item, das epische ross


----------



## Kersyl (11. Juli 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als hätte ich nun freie Bahn,
> 
> Ja nun kommt ein Queerreim wieder,
> 
> ...



Die Arena mag ja sein,
Doch ist sie ziemleich klein,
Da geh ich lieber ab nach Nagrand
Da knocked man mich wenigstens nich ganz vom rand.

Stattdessen Gibt es kaum noch wen,
der sich lässet dort noch sehen
wer meint er will der soll halt gehen
doch wird am ende allein dastehen. 

Doch immerhin überlebe ich
und wer weiß, vielleicht sterbe ich
noch nicht in der nahen zeit
sondern dann doch lieber zu 2.

Arena matches sind gemeint,
dort ist man stets mit kameraden Vereint
selbst wenn man denkt man ist allein,
kommt von irgendwo ein kleines Schwein.

^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2010)

Ein kleines Schwein, sprechen wir von den Arkanisten?

Musst du ihretwegen in Wehmut fristen?

Verzage nicht, Magisten sind zwar gemein,

Aber immerhin ist ihr Rüstungswert klein,


----------



## Seryma (11. Juli 2010)

Drum freu dich deines Rüstungswerts, 
denn manche denken zwar: "Wen scherts?"
Doch wichtig ist der Wert für viel, 
hohe Avoidance ist das Ziel!

So lerne tanken wie ein Gott, 
mach nicht langsam sondern flott, 
die WoW braucht noch mehr Krieger, 
im tanken sind sie klare Sieger!


----------



## Kersyl (11. Juli 2010)

Im tanken mögen sie spitze sein,
doch beim dmg, lassen sies sein
die zweihandwaffen schön und gut
doch trotzdem wollen sie nur blut

sobald sie dieses einmal haben,
werden sie wieder runterfahren,
manche stehen bei 100 wut
still und stumm, autohit...w00t.

Doch was gutes hat es auch,
dmg buffs die helfen dem brauch
der wirbel ist außerdem sehr geil
Aber nur mit schwert, nicht mit beil^^


----------



## Moktheshock (11. Juli 2010)

Die Schatten sind mein Milieu 
Frauen Ruf ich mit nem Stein ist das nicht schö
Vor furcht da fliehen meine Feinde
Meine Mentos lutschen sie in der Gemeinde
Mein Job nicht bei Ikea oder einer Bank
und trotzdem stell ich einen Kleiderschrank
Ich ruf alles aus der Hölle flott herbei 
Doch dazu brauch ich euch dabei 
Ich zauber Befehle und ich Fluche 
Weiß ich nicht weiter frag ich mein Zauberbuche.


----------



## Xalimera (11. Juli 2010)

Es war einmal.....

Der Leidensweg einen kleinen Priesterin.

Die wollte mal ganz groß heilen und nicht nur in Bc verweilen.

Der Weg auf 80 war steinig und schwer...
das gab manchmal nicht mal mehr der Rechner her.

Wieso? Das erzähle ich bald weiter. Glaubt mir, es kommt noch härter.


----------



## Xalimera (11. Juli 2010)

Es war einmal.....   

der Leidensweg einer Priesterin

da gab es Zeiten, mit Warteschlange Nr. zweihundertzwanzigsieben, die "Old-Wowis" kennen das...
habe mir die Finger wund geschrieben (einloggen).
Aufgeben? nein , das gab es nicht.


----------



## Xalimera (11. Juli 2010)

Es war einmal.....


Der Leidensweg einer kleinen Priesterin.

Auf nach Kara ist angesagt!

Strahl blau, rot oder grün? 

Ticken die alle noch im Takt? 

Heilen ist hier voll abgekackt.


----------



## orkman (11. Juli 2010)

Mittwochs fuehl ich mich sehr dumm
denn blizzard macht die server down
fuer die monatlichen 13 euro arbeite ich mich krumm
und ich muss dann bloed TV schaun

dann fluch ich wie mein warlock
für bekannte ist das ein schock
das ist so,jeden mittwoch wieder
deshalb schreib ich diese zeilen nieder

ich hoffe es ist teilweise gut gereimt
und ihr sagt nicht ja und wird geschleimt
fuer diese zeilen um diese uhrzeit musst ich scharf nachdenken
ich will euch ja nichts schenken

wer jetzt denkt ich waer ein poet
der hat das ziel verfehlt
ich komm angeschlichen wie ein rogue
und onehitte, jeder schreit nur w00t

so will ich mich verabschieden
ich hoff ihr koennt mich ueberbieten

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xalimera (11. Juli 2010)

Es war einmal.....eine kleine Priesterin

Mittwoch?  Pause? Wo ist das Problem? 

Mir mal endlich meine Wohnung vornehm. ^^

Staubsaugen, putzen, mal die Zeit dafür nutzen.

In paar Stunden geht es weiter.... das gilt für uns alle tapferen Streiter.


----------



## sirspoof (11. Juli 2010)

für die horde auf leben und tod
an diesem orte tief in not
im rücken 15gr ally-jäger schrot

arkane macht zieh mit mir
bis keiner mehr lacht ausser wir vier
tief imsch schacht von dalaran auf meinem reit-tier
besig ich allys auch mit tier-vier
vergifte euer zwergen bier
hoch die kühe scheiss auf den stier

In Ogrimmar ist die hölle los
bei durotar gibt es ein gratis Los
stopf meine pfeiffe noch schnell mit hijal moos
das tut gut das ist famos


----------



## cured (11. Juli 2010)

Ich sitze auf Loch Modans Tiefen

hab eine Hydra auf den Schenkeln sitzen

jedoch eines seh ich nicht

es ist ein Murloc in der Gischt


----------



## BillyChapel (11. Juli 2010)

Doch schon tut's Wasser sich aufwühlen

Und einen Murloc ans Ufer spülen

Der schüttelt sich kurz und rennt dann rauf

Wo der Schurke sitzt und frisst ihn auf


Ja ein jeder kennt das, diese Morlocbande

Überall am Mehr und am Seehainrande

Dieses Dreckspack mit seinem "Arullalla"

Ist immer zum falschen Zeitpunkt da


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Doch schon tut's Wasser sich aufwühlen
> 
> Und einen Murloc ans Ufer spülen
> 
> ...



Und alleine greifen sie dich selten an
Weil einer allein, garnichts kann
Dann hechten 30 Murlocs auf dich drauf
Und dein schicksal nimmt seinen lauf

Du stirbst unter qualen und fällst schmerzhaft um
Du findest Murlocs echt nur unfair und dumm
Doch die Rache kommt gleich du schlachtest die Kinder
Ja so macht ihr das, ihr bösen Tauren vieh Rinder


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Nun macht halt mit
Das Spiel ist der hit
Wir knacken den Rekord
Und das an diesem ort

Das kriegen wir Hin
So muss es sein
Genug leute hier drin
Lasst mich nicht allein


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich wart irgendwie Drauf
Das nen mod den Thread schliest
Das nehm ich in kauf
Solang er nicht auf mich schiest

Doch wenn er ihn zumacht
Dann nur auf dichtende art
Ich hoffe das er darauf acht
Und sich die arbeit nicht Spart


----------



## Ambrosius (11. Juli 2010)

Ein Tag aus dem Leben eines WOW-Spielers

Ich werde wach, es ist 8 Uhr
nach 4 Stunden Schlaf frag ich mich nur
wie ich den Tag durchstehen kann
na egal, ich schalt erstmal den Rechner an

Damit ich bekomme die Müdigkeit aus den Knochen
werde ich erstmal Kaffee kochen
den ersten Pott kipp ich mir gleich rein
dann logg ich mich ins Internet ein

Der erste Weg auf die HP geht
muß doch mal schaun, was da Neues steht
hier und da noch nen Kommentar dazu schreiben
doch länger als bis 9 Uhr werd ich hier nicht bleiben

Es ist 9 Uhr, die Augenlider zucken
es wir Zeit, bei WOW rein zu gucken
ich kipp noch schnell den 3 Pott Kaffee die Kehle runter
so langsam werde ich nun munter

Char aussuchen, das Spiel starten
vor dem Ladebildschirm warten
kurz danach sieht man seinen Char in Dalaran rum stehn
und kann nun in Ruhe auf die Toilette gehn

In Dalaran laggts, der Spielfluss gerät ins Stocken
total genervt tu ich vor dem Monitor hocken
in dem Moment erinnert mich das Spiel im Entfernten
an die Zeit, als die Bilder laufen lernten

Gegen 9.15 Uhr kann ich dann in Eisenschmiede ins Auktionshaus gehn
und mir in Ruhe die Angebote ansehn
ich freu mich über meine verkauften Sachen
und werd mich nun an das eigentlich Spiel ranmachen

Ich löse Quests, renn anschließend ziellos umher
denn wer sie mir gab, das weiß ich nicht mehr
so vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug
oh man, von dem Spiel bekomm ich nie genug

Die Wirkung von 5 Liter Kaffee tut sich gegen 15 Uhr zeigen
ich beschließe, auf andere Kaltgetränke umzusteigen
Getreide sei gesund, hörte ich jemandem sagen
fortan spendier ich Gerstensaft meinem Magen

Gegen 18 Uhr bin ich dann doch ziemlich platt
Kaffee und Bier machen eben doch nicht satt
doch da die Menschen Jäger und Sammler sind
ich in der Küche nach kurzer Suche etwas Essbares find

Es ist nicht mehr frisch, doch es nicht riechen tut
laut Verfallsdatum ist es sogar noch fast gut
andere Lebewesen sich auch nicht drum reissen
hurra, ich habe etwas zu beissen

Frisch gestärkt und voller Elan
mach ich mich an die nächsten Aufgaben ran
abends meißt High-Lev Instanzen darauf warten
dass wir auf sie einen Großangriff starten

Es wird geschlagen, gezaubert und geheilt
und so manche Stunde in der Instanz verweilt
am Ende hat man dann gewonnen
ach ja, vor 4 Stunden hat der neue Tag begonnen

Ich lass den Tag nun ruhig ausklingen
werd nur noch meine Beute ins Auktionshaus bringen
im Wirtshaus setz ich meinen Char zur Ruh
denn auch mir fallen nun die Augen zu

Es ist nun 4 Uhr, ich geh ins Bett
der Tag, er war wieder richtig nett
erschöpft ich mit dem Wissen einschlafen kann
in 4 Stunden fängt wieder alles von vorne an


----------



## Ambrosius (11. Juli 2010)

Wo sind nur die Zeiten geblieben
als Odin (mein Zwergenjäger )hat noch regelmäßig geschrieben
doch dürft ihr ihn nicht böse anschauen
denn Schuld daran sind mal wieder die Frauen

Denn während die Recken versuchen, die Welt zu retten
liegen deren Frauen einsam in ihren Betten
und Odin als lebensfroher Mann
keine Frau traurig sehen kann

Als Mann so kräftig wie eine Buche
macht er nun täglich Hausbesuche
und nach mancher schönen Nacht
dass Frauenherz auch wieder lacht

z.B. die Frau des Paladin, die Paladine
aaaach, ein Hautfarbe wie eine junge Apfelsine
doch nach der Liebesnacht, ich kanns ja verraten
leuchtete sie wie ein Kilo reife Tomaten

Vor der Schurkenfrau wurde er gewarnt
es hieß, sie wäre öfter getarnt
doch er entdeckte das gute Stück
und nach der Nacht weinte auch sie vor Glück

Bei der Frau des Gnom-Magiers hat er laut geflucht
denn die Kleine hat er lange gesucht
doch so winzig sie auch war, dass kleine Biest
die Nacht mit Odin auch sie genießt

Die Frau vom Krieger hat ne Menge Wut im Bauch
leider zeigte sie es Odin auch
die Nacht war hart, wie beschreib ich es nur
na jedenfalls brauchte er danach ne Kur

Anschließend besuchte er die Frau des Hexenmeisters gut erholt
und wurde prompt von dessen Wichtel verkohlt
doch nachdem er diesen hat bezwungen
ist auch diese Nacht gelungen

Auch mit des Jägers Frau wollt er sich befassen
doch der Jäger kann es einfach nicht lassen
überall im Haus ein Falle liegt
doch letztendlich hat auch hier die Leidenschaft gesiegt

Bei der Frau des Druiden ging alles husch husch
denn wer schläft schon gerne mit einem Busch
Odin tat auch lange mit sich ringen
doch muß für das Gute jeder Opfer bringen

Der Priester ist ein gottesfürchtiger Mann
weshalb er keine Gemahlin haben kann
zu Hause wartet weder Kind noch Frau
ob er glücklich ist, man weis es nicht genau

Doch nun muß Odin sich beeilen
kann nicht länger hier verweilen
ihm wird auf einmal im Magen ganz flau
denn zu Hause wartet der Horror, SEINE Zwergenfrau


----------



## Ambrosius (11. Juli 2010)

Der Odin hat ja nun einen neuen Bogen
doch denkt er, man hat ihn glatt betrogen
det Ding is doch 10 Nummern zu groß
er nun überlegt, wie schieß ich damit bloß

Und während er nun grübelt bei nem Fäßchen Wein
fallen ihm noch weitere Probleme ein
drum möchte er einmal ein paar Vorschläge machen
für einige neue und nützliche Sachen

Damit der Gnom mal übern Tisch kann schauen
könnt man ihm ein paar Stelzen an die Schuhe bauen
dann würd man ihn auch nicht mehr übersehen
allerdings könnt er dann auch öfter im Wege stehen

Ein episches Item die Frauenhandtasche wär
denn man hätte keine Platzsorgen mehr
der Nachteil wär, sie ist ständig verflucht
sodass man nach jedem Gegenstand 10 Min sucht.

Ein Schmuckstück, welches automatisch das Buffen übernimmt
darüber freut sich jeder Pala bestimmt
vorbei die Diskusionen, wer welchen Buff gibt
denn das wird bestimmt durchs Zufallprinzip

Für den Krieger gibs ein Tonband mit dem Gezeter seiner Frau
dies sorgt für einen permanenten Wutaufbau
das Teil kostet dann auch noch 10k g glatt
damit det Weib schön viel zu meckern hat

Ein niemals leer werdendes Weinfass
das wär doch für jeden Zwerg etwas
lass doch die anderen mit den Monstern raufen
die Zwerge würden 24 Stunden am Tag saufen

Ein kleines Einhand-Maschinengewehr
und Munitionsbeutel, die niemals werden leer
dazu mit panzerbrechenden selbst-zielsuchenden Patronen bestückt
darüber wäre jeder Jäger entzückt

Doch auch neue Berufe, mit denen man kann verdienen sein Geld
würden bereichern die bunte WOW-Welt
sö könnte der Schurke als Berufsspieler am Pokertisch sitzen
oder der Zwerg als Frisör beim Bartschneiden schwitzen

Als Schuhputzer ich mir nen Gnom gut vorstellen kann
vorausgesetzt, er kommt da oben auch ran
doch dabei könnten ihm ja ABM-Kräfte helfen
er denkt da z.B. an ein paar hilfsbereite Nachtelfen

Dies waren jetzt nur mal ein paar Beispiele
es gibt da noch der Möglichkeiten viele
doch da ich nicht glaube, dass jemand meine Vorschläge wird mögen
schieße ich eben weiter mit viel zu großen Bögen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie les ich mir das Ungern durch wenn soviel von einem Kommt ich mag da lieber nur 2 oder 3 mal nen kleinen vier reihen text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aba das is mir zuviel^^


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> ein ende arthas soll dass heißen?
> wo doch das böse northrends zusammengeschweißen?
> so glaube ich doch kaum des arthas tode,
> es wäre doch kaum in blizzards mode,
> ...




Des Prinzen Leben ist nicht mehr
dies zu sehen war nicht schwer.
Sein Vater hat ihn in den Tod geführt,
am End hat er den Schmerz gespürt.

Des Geißels Schergen zum Teil sind nicht mehr
es gab heftig auf der Toten Schmehr.
Ein Teil jedoch sich vom Willen befreit
und nun den Schrei der Verlassenen schreit.


----------



## BillyChapel (11. Juli 2010)

Sie schreien "Oh Azeroth, sind wir verlor'n?

Werden uns neue Helden gebor'n?

Wann kommt jener Pala oder Hexer daher

Oh Azeroth hilf, wir bitten dich sehr"


----------



## serius1607 (11. Juli 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Sie schreien "Oh Azeroth, sind wir verlor'n?
> 
> Werden uns neue Helden gebor'n?
> 
> ...



Der pala und der hexer 
die huschen schnell hier her
der hexer holt sein bären
der pala hat es schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sumeira (11. Juli 2010)

So reiten sie des Nächtens

in den Horizont, den hellen

und hoffen auf den einen

der sie wird befreien


----------



## Mograin (11. Juli 2010)

Ich der Pig-King will Azeroth vernichtet sehen
Den die Kreaturen Wollen ihre eigende Dummhei nicht verstehen
Allianz und Horden werden erbärmlich untergehen
Dann wird Toeschwinge unter Meister Mograins kontrolle stehen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> Ich der Pig-King will Azeroth vernichtet sehen
> Den die Kreaturen Wollen ihre eigende Dummhei nicht verstehen
> Allianz und Horden werden erbärmlich untergehen
> Dann wird Toeschwinge unter Meister Mograins kontrolle stehen



Mograine? Wer soll das denn Sein
Etwa dieses Scharlachrote Schwein?
Was soll der schon großartig können
Egal, nach der Kloster-Klatsche, ich würds ihm Gönnen




Sumeira schrieb:


> So reiten sie des Nächtens
> 
> in den Horizont, den hellen
> 
> ...



Doch wer soll das sein
Mir fällt keiner ein
Hier hat niemals was drauf
Flames nehme ich in kauf


----------



## Cavador (11. Juli 2010)

Der Anzu ist ein Arschgesicht,
Der dropt MEIN Mount schonwieder nicht.
Drum geh ich schnell nach Stratholme rein,
Und schenk dem Baron noch eine ein.


----------



## Flamermaster (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Mograine? Wer soll das denn Sein
> Etwa dieses Scharlachrote Schwein?
> Was soll der schon großartig können
> Egal, nach der Kloster-Klatsche, ich würds ihm Gönnen



Ich nehm die Axt und haue rein

auf das Scharlachrote Schwein

und als er dann noch immer lebte

traf ihn meine Machete


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Flamermaster schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Axt und haue rein
> 
> auf das Scharlachrote Schwein
> 
> ...



Doch da Kam die Tusse, mann...
Fing rasch den Typ zu Rezzen an
Doch vorher Schläferte sie uns ein
Das war unfair und überhauptnicht Fein

Schnell stand er wieder auf seinen Beinen
Leicht wacklich sollte man Meinen
doch für eins hats noch gereicht Nämlich
für die Bubble und den Ruhestein, echt Dämlich


----------



## hpbaxx (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Doch da Kam die Tusse, mann...
> Fing rasch den Typ zu Rezzen an
> Doch vorher Schläferte sie uns ein
> Das war unfair und überhauptnicht Fein
> ...




Jetzt muss wieder von vorn anfangen,
dabei hat in meiner vision schon ne neue waffe an meinem gürtel gehangen.
Auf ein neues ne gruppe gesucht,
und schon den ganzen tag verflucht.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

Cavador schrieb:


> Der Anzu ist ein Arschgesicht,
> Der dropt MEIN Mount schonwieder nicht.
> Drum geh ich schnell nach Stratholme rein,
> Und schenk dem Baron noch eine ein.



Versuchs doch in Zul Gurub mal
Ich weis auch das ist eine Qual
Doch die Reitiere von dort sind wirklich geil
Viel besser als das dumme Anzu Rabenteil

Auch nicht verkehrt ist das Phönix Reittier
Leider gibts in wow keinen Reitbaren Stier
Doch willste das Auge alleine versuchen
Kannste danach bestimmt nur Repkosten Verbuchen

Was gabs denn noch mir fällt nichts ein
Das kann doch malwieder garnicht sein
Wart bis zur Schlotternden Nacht
Das mount von da, das Kracht


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

hpbaxx schrieb:


> Jetzt muss wieder von vorn anfangen,
> dabei hat in meiner vision schon ne neue waffe an meinem gürtel gehangen.
> Auf ein neues ne gruppe gesucht,
> und schon den ganzen tag verflucht.



Ein Wipe nach dem anderen das ist nicht Fein
Gruppen die alles und jeden pullen, muss das sein
Viel besser gehts mit ein bisschen mehr Zeit
Aba klar, heutzutage gehts eh nur nach Schnellheit

Ich warte übrigens immernoch auf die nöchste Betakey Welle
Ich wünschte ich würde jemanden kennen ders mir besorgt von der Quelle
Den Client habe ich schon Runtergeladen und soweiter
Immerhin, das macht mich ein bisschen heiter

Zu Wissen das ich bereit bin und gleich loslegen kann
Das kann von sich behaupten nicht jeder Mann
Ich log mich oft ein in den bnett account und Gucke
Doch am ende wieder nur traurig meine tränen Runterschlucke


----------



## hpbaxx (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ein Wipe nach dem anderen das ist nicht Fein
> Gruppen die alles und jeden pullen, muss das sein
> Viel besser gehts mit ein bisschen mehr Zeit
> Aba klar, heutzutage gehts eh nur nach Schnellheit




auf höherem level biste für sowas auch gern mal gekickt,
manch einer hätt dich für nen wipe gef***t.
doch ist ein raid dann doch gelungen,
werden in den hauptstätten lieder gesungen


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

hpbaxx schrieb:


> auf höherem level biste für sowas auch gern mal gekickt,
> manch einer hätt dich für nen wipe gef***t.
> doch ist ein raid dann doch gelungen,
> werden in den hauptstätten lieder gesungen



Besoffen in den Hauptstätten lungern sie Herum
Vermutlich besoffen wegen dem Ganzen Rum
Und die lieder die sie singen, die singen sie Schief
Dauerte nicht lange, bis jemand die Azeroth-Pozilei Rief


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> Was gabs denn noch mir fällt nichts ein
> Das kann doch malwieder garnicht sein
> Wart bis zur Schlotternden Nacht
> Das mount von da, das Kracht



Es gibt noch mehr, nimm dich in Acht
vor Attumen und sein'm Pferd Mittnacht.
Auch gibts den Kopf von Mimiron,
für jeden, der Yoggi entronn.

Die Liste kann noch werden lang,
doch sind viele davon ein guter Fang.
Vom Braufest bis zu Halloween
alles kommt auf dein EPEEN.

Der Bär der Amani leider ist nicht mehr
den zu verdienen war wenigstens noch schwer.
Dann ist da noch der Vogel von Kael'thas,
dieser Boss macht sich immer wieder nass.


----------



## hpbaxx (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Besoffen in den Hauptstätten lungern sie Herum
> Vermutlich besoffen wegen dem Ganzen Rum
> Und die lieder die sie singen, die singen sie Schief
> Dauerte nicht lange, bis jemand die Azeroth-Pozilei Rief




lass sie doch singen sie habens verdient,
sie haben dafür auch riesige gegner bedient.
als mutige helden ziehn in die schlacht
und haben dabei ware wunder vollbracht.

bei 10 oder 25 mann,
darf ein jeder zeigen was er kann.
die krieger bekommen als tank ne kostenfreie kieferkorrektur,
wieso lassen sie sichs gefallen nur?


----------



## numisel (11. Juli 2010)

> Besoffen in den Hauptstätten lungern sie Herum
> Vermutlich besoffen wegen dem Ganzen Rum
> Und die lieder die sie singen, die singen sie Schief
> Dauerte nicht lange, bis jemand die Azeroth-Pozilei Rief



Alles Protzer und Poser, diese Möchtegernkönner.
Doch gammeln sie in Og wie ein stinkender Penner.
Da hilft das Equip und die Erfolge nicht,
wer kein Skill hat ist ein unfähiger Wicht.

Früher musst man was drauf haben
um sich am Loot der Bosse zu laben.
Heut wird einem alles nachgeschmissen.
Und auf Skill und Können wird geschi.... gepfiffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (11. Juli 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Alles Protzer und Poser, diese Möchtegernkönner.
> Doch gammeln sie in Og wie ein stinkender Penner.
> Da hilft das Equip und die Erfolge nicht,
> wer kein Skill hat ist ein unfähiger Wicht.
> ...



Ich warte ja auf Ausrüstung mit skill drauf
Dafür nähm ich auch beschissene raidzeiten in kauf
Wobei das auch nur ne andere einheit is
Ach, wie ich Getrennte Heilung und Schaden vermiss

Spanien ist übrigens Weltmeister unverdient...
Sie haben Niederland eher Glanzlos bedient
Doch auch sie sollen ihren ersten sieg bekommen
2014 wird er ihnen eh wieder genommen


----------



## Mograin (11. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich warte ja auf Ausrüstung mit skill drauf
> Dafür nähm ich auch beschissene raidzeiten in kauf
> Wobei das auch nur ne andere einheit is
> Ach, wie ich Getrennte Heilung und Schaden vermiss
> ...



Skill ist doch unnötig
Schaden mach ist doch einfach prügelst auf den gegener ein
so schwer muss das nicht sein

Die Spanier sind zwar Weltmeister...
Aber ich der Pig-King
Ich habe zwar keine Pokal.
Habe aber dank Schattengram Die Absolute Macht an mich genomm


----------



## KillerBee666 (12. Juli 2010)

Mograin schrieb:


> Die Spanier sind zwar Weltmeister...
> Aber ich der Pig-King
> Ich habe zwar keine Pokal.
> Habe aber dank Schattengram Die Absolute Macht an mich genomm



Bin ich zu doof oder Reimt sich da nix
Vllt checkt das für mich mal wer fix
So schwer kann Reimen nicht sein
Schlieslich schaffe ich das auch, ganz allein


----------



## Domifolk (12. Juli 2010)

Nun meld ich mich im Finder an
Bin mal wieder als Tank dran

Kaum zu glauben es ist die "Halle der Reflexion"
Der Heal bekommt ne Errektion ( und leavt)

Wir haben schon 0 Uhr und keine Heiler ist in Sicht
darum schreib ich hier ein nettes Gedicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Bin ich zu doof, oder Reimt sich da nix?
> Vllt checkt das für mich mal wer fix
> So schwer kann Reimen *doch* nicht sein
> Schlieslich schaffe ich das auch, ganz allein



nicht allein der Reim ist wichtig
auch das Vermaß sollte richtig
hier mal angewendet sein
dann klänge alles super fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerBee666 (12. Juli 2010)

Domifolk schrieb:


> Nun meld ich mich im Finder an
> Bin mal wieder als Tank dran
> 
> Kaum zu glauben es ist die "Halle der Reflexion"
> ...



Möchte mal Anmerken das deine Signatur unerlaubt Groß ist.


----------



## BillyChapel (12. Juli 2010)

Ha, heute ist Van Cleef mal dran
Den putz ich weg, den guten Mann
Die andren die so bei ihm steh'n
Werden mit ihm untergeh'n

Mit lvl 80 ist's nicht schwer
Van Cleef haut man alleine her
Und räumt die Todesminen auf
Der Loot nicht toll, ich peife drauf

Was hat der Typ mich angenervt
mit level 16 war's verschärft
hat mich gehauen immer wieder
dafür streck ich ihn heute nieder

Und auch der Hogger muss dran glauben
dem werd ich heut sein Leben rauben
Mit einem Schlag ist es gescheh'n
Wer mit mir kommt der wird es seh'n

Warum ich's mache ist dorch klar
Ne Meldung in der Presse war
Dass jene Mobs die grad beschrieben
Ein "special mount" dir rüberschieben

Die Dropchance ist ja wirklich krass
So Null Null Fünf oder irgendwas
Da musst du Hogger 2 Wochen killen
damit dein Traum sich wird erfüllen

Als Mount gibt's dann ein Känguruh
Und jeder sieht dir gerne zu
wie es mit dir vom Felsen springt
Und dann mit dir im Fluß versinkt


----------



## numisel (23. Juli 2010)

Lang, lang ist's her, dass hier was kam,
finden alle Leute Reimen lahm?
Ich werd auf jeden weitermachen
und mirs nicht mit euch verkrachen.

Drum mach ich aufmerksam auf den Spoiler
wenns auch ist ein echter Keuler.
Es geht um den Cleef, den alten Dieb,
bekam vor langer Zeit nen Hieb.

Doch sah dies alles sein Töcherlein.
Soetwas ist garnicht fein.
Kanns einem die ganze Kindheit versauen
und viele sich nicht zu leben getrauen.

Doch Vanessa blieb standhaft und überwand die Trauer.
Nun steht sie verdeckt in des Feindes Mauer.
Hetzt von innen und aussen und treibt ihre Scharade.
Am End' tritt sie auf mit großer Parade.

Quests Westfall durch, ist echt gut gelungen,
auch wenns nur in der Beta ist angeklungen.
Die Minen des Todes werden sicher gut,
doch nach dieser Questline, wer hat da den Mut?


----------



## Mograin (1. August 2010)

Garrosh dem Geht doch gut
Der hat doch den verdammten mut
lauft fein in die Todesmine rein
dann is die ini kurz und klein
und Edwin VanCleef ist im tod auch nicht mehr allein


----------



## Rappi (1. August 2010)

Kaum ist Van Cleef tot, widme ich mich Hogger dem Gnoll,
will ihn gerade töten, da tritt auf: Der Imba-Proll!
Er zieht sein mächtiges Schwert,
womit er Hogger dann in die Kehle fährt.


----------



## Mograin (8. August 2010)

Muss das sein
oh nein das kann nicht sein 
hogger muss doch unsterblich sein
sonst wird Balnazzar um ihn wein
und das ist gar nicht fein oh nein


----------



## numisel (11. August 2010)

Auch Hogger hats übel am Hacken
hat die Allianz es geschafft ihn zu packen.
Nun gammelt er bald im Verlies herum,
dabei sind die da unten doch echt dumm.

Holen sich den größten Schrecken Azeroths rein
Und gut beschwacht scheint er auch nicht zu sein.
Hat ebenfalls wieder ne Revoluzion gestartet,
als ob man darauf nicht hat gewartet.

Aber auch andere Dinge erschüttern Azeroth,
zum Beispiel das Wiedererscheinen von Soggoth.
Einst diente er treu den Göttern, und zwar den Alten.
Doch jetzt lassen Nachtelf und Worg keine Gnade walten!


----------



## Seryma (20. November 2010)

Ich bin ein Thread-Nekromant, 
das finde ich sehr interessant...
drum zauber ich, dass dieser Thread, 
jetzt wieder auferstehen wird. 

Kommt liebe Buffies, schreibt hier was, 
sonst mach ich mir mein Höschen nass...
wenn hier jetzt keiner schreiben will...
dann werde ich halt wieder still..


----------



## BillyChapel (23. November 2010)

Still sein wird bald keiner mehr
Kommt Unheil arg vom tiefen Meer
Und schwingt sich auf des Todes Hauch
Zurück bleibt Schrecken, Tod und Rauch

Die Welt zerbrochen und geschändet
Die alte Zeit sie wird beendet
Oh Azeroth wie ist mir weh
Wenn ich den Wandel kommen seh

So stimmet ein in den Gesang
Und reist des Weges mit entlang
Hinein ins neue Weh-oh-Weh
Auf dass kein Stein auf'm andern steh'


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. November 2010)

Schad is nur, es wird mir fehlen,
mich ständig durch ZG zu qäulen.
Wär gern auf diesem Tier geritten,
aus He-Man-Comics ausgeschnitten.


----------



## WhiteSeb (23. November 2010)

Die neue Welt der Kriegeskunst,
sie steht schon jetzt in meiner Gunst,
mit Drachen, Goblins und ´gar Worgen,
wird es bestimmt ein schöner Morgen.

Der Morgen an dem Deathwing kommt,
und wir vergessen wirklich prompt,
all unsre Sorgen und den Zwist,
die Echse nun zu bekämpfen ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. November 2010)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Still sein wird bald keiner mehr
> Kommt Unheil arg vom tiefen Meer
> Und schwingt sich auf des Todes Hauch
> Zurück bleibt Schrecken, Tod und Rauch
> ...





Doch ist es nicht ein wenig simpel
und unterhält nur dröge Gimpel 
wenn ob zerstörte Ländereien
man tut als ob ganz neu sie seien.

Die Destruktion als Invention
das neue als des alten Klon
des Kaisers Kleider voller Pracht
der Schneider voller Inbrunst lacht

Doch Einhalt Einhalt zynisch Wort
erforschen wir erst jenen Ort
den man uns bald wird präsentieren
wir werden uns erst mal nicht zieren.







Sir schrieb:


> Wär gern auf diesem Tier geritten,
> aus He-Man-Comics ausgeschnitten.


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2010)

Jetzt is erstmal der Server down,
Vertreib die Zeit mit Schnaps und Frau´n.
Und sollts um 11 nich weitergehen,
werden viele in die Röhre sehen.

Sollte es dann länger dauern,
wird geflamed von Naps und Bauern.
Blizzard is an allem Schuld,
dabei is der Mittwochs-Down schon Kult.

Seit Jahren machen wir das mit,
Server sind unpünktlich fit.
Als wär das alles ungewöhnlich,
ist es doch nur "mittwochsähnlich".

Drum ärger dich nich, kleiner Spieler,
lauf noch schnell zum Kaffee-Dealer.
Und nachmittags dann irgendwann,
fängst entspannt zu spielen an.



(Danke für den Daumen, Ohrensammler ^^)


----------

